# Firm For Life



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2003)

*FIRM FOR LIFE*  thats my new journal name! I am starting something different and I needed to start a new journal. Also Since I haven't been able to workout in 4 weeks- I needed something to motivate me more! 

My meals will be rotating carbs. Low/med/high carb days. Seems to work great for me!

My goals are to get FIRMER, and To stay This way for life. 
I want to lean out my legs A LOT!

For my birthday I got "the firm" (go to firmdirect.com and you will see what I'm talking about!)  It's so awesome! It comes with 2 steps, one is 6 inches, and the other is 8inches. You can stack them and its 14 inches! (for the FANNY LIFTER) It also comes with a bar that has weights on the end, and 3 DVD's~ different firm videos!

I have to say I tried it last night~ ITS HARD!!!!!!!! I use free weights throughout it..I used my 10 & 12# ones while they used 5 and 8#! I'm very excited about THE FIRM and can't wait to see my results! 

I will start off rotating the videos (They all have weight training in them) will do them 4-5 times a week. 
I will also run/walk 4-5 miles, 3 times a week. 
And then will weight train 4-5 times a wk also! 

I'm on a mission to Look my best! 

HERE ARE MY STATS~
weigh: 123
height: 5'5
waist:  22 inches
hips:   34.5 inches 
bust:   35    inches
thighs:  WILL MEASURE
Biceps:  Getting tonight
AGE:     24 & 2 days 

my bodyfat is 15% as of surgery time (7-22)
I will get it retaken at a gym though.. that was done at the hospital.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

cant wait to see the before pics  

great start to a journal sweety


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2003)

Thank you J'bo!!!!
I don't know about before pics just yet. I am taking them though!  (For Me)


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2003)

Meals today:

1.  1/2c oats, 1 tbsp Nat. pb
     4 eggwhites

2.  5 oz. chicken, 1 can green beans,
     4 whole wheat pretzels, 4 saltfree peanuts (in the shell, have  to break them up)

3.  3 slices of turkey breast
      6 oz. Yogurt

4.  5 oz. chicken breast
     1 cup dark green lettuce
     1 can green beans
     1 tbsp pb

5.  1.5 whey w/ water & 4 frozen strawberries


----------



## Jenny (Aug 13, 2003)

Great new journal sweets  I like the name too


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks Jenny!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2003)

WORKOUT last night was 50 minutes of My first Firm video- its called "Complete aerobic & weight training" 

This is how it describes it:

Complete Aerobics & Weight Training Video: Master Instructor Emily Welsh takes you through this total body, muscle shaping, fat burning workout that will help you to strengthen, tone and get FIRM! Plus for maximum benefit and variety ??? our new low- impact kickboxing moves are included. 
Equipment: Fanny Lifter®, Sculpting stick???, Dumbbells

I was only able to do 50 minutes of it (It was also 10:30pm at night.. after the funeral/memorial service..and a long day)
but the video is 60 minutes or more I think?!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

Stace.

i eat more in 2 meals then you eat all day 
you need to up those calories especially that protein honey.
now that your working out you need to feed those muscles.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2003)

Great title!!!

Good luck with your new program!!!

YM


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

Hi Stacey so glad to hear you are able to get back into your routine, I knwo that must feel awesome    ;Good luck hun!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Stace.
> 
> i eat more in 2 meals then you eat all day
> ...



J'bo~ ya right girl! I eat
 a lot!
My protein total for today will be 170


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2003)

THANK YOU YM & SS!!! 

Yes it feels awesome to be able to workout again! I was very getting impatient!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> J'bo~ ya right girl! I eat
> a lot!
> My protein total for today will be 170



170grams  i dont even see 100g


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

ok maybe your right i do see more than 100g but you should up your yogurt turkey breast meal hon.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2003)

ya I know!! Thank you for looking out for me honey!  I didn't bring as much food as I thought today for work!  
keep the advice coming though! I love it~ and need it!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

oh i will babe...just helping you get ready to do a photoshoot


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2003)

Each of my chicken breast are 32g. of protein,
My Protein pwd. is 22 p a serving.. so 1.5 serving is 33g. protein~ Thats 97grams of protein right there.. then my eggwhites =16g plus my penut butter is 8grams of protein

My yogurt has 10g. of protein in it, my turkey breast is 5grams a slice~ So thats 15g. for 3 slices

then penuts, oatmeal (5g) 

But J'BO you are right usually I have more protein.. Inormally have 2 protein shakes a day!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2003)

THANKS HONEY~~ I DO REALLY WANT TO DO A PHOTOSHOOT!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 13, 2003)

Hi there, nice start to your new journal. Even though I was pretty impressed taht your other one got up to over 100 pages. 

Lookin good though, and glad to see the doc is lettting you get back to workin out.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 13, 2003)

I used to have The Firm before I moved....good workouts, though I personally found that the cardio portion wasn't very challenging. That's just me though.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

Well Stace i think those are great meals anyways. did i tell you that your a hotty today yet? cause you are


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 13, 2003)

Of course, if you are using 10 and 12 lb. weights, I'm sure that would wipe me out. lol


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2003)

Thank you Dvlmn so much!!  I misssss u around here! 

I know can u believe~ 100 Pages! boy we can talk!! LoL!!

Come see me more honey!~


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2003)

awwwww~Blushing~ J'bo Your hilarious!! Have I told YOU how sexy you are today??? !!!  I almost bought this crimper thing at Target on my lunch break.. I think its the right thing to make my hair like yours in the photoshoot pics!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2003)

Ohhh And Jenny~~ I want to change my meals up a little.. but I'm sooooo DAMN PICKY Like Butterfly!!! SUCKS ~~ Soooo ANY suggestions you got- I'll take em' babe!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> I used to have The Firm before I moved....good workouts, though I personally found that the cardio portion wasn't very challenging. That's just me though.



HEY!  I use to use The Firm videos also and didn't think the cardio was that great either~ But All these videos are brand new--they are awesome!!  But I will also Be speedwalking/running 4-5 miles a couple of times a wk with my dog! I'll never stop that 
 
It is hard using the 10lb. and 12lb weights. I may try using my 8lb weights tonight until I get use to the routines they have, ya know?!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 13, 2003)

how's the puppy doing? And I will be around alot more. Plus gonna get a computer job when I move back to San Jose the end of September.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2003)

awwwww Cody is doing great!!! Thanks for asking. You know hes turned out to be a very calm dog!!! I LOVE Him! Hes sooo spoiled by me (Goes through a bag of bones a week!!) I take him everywhere I go! Hes my sweetiepie!! I Was JUST telling my Co-worker that Cody was too cute this morning~ This is what happend~
I was running late and I was putting my shoes on and said "Cody I gotta go to work now" and right when I said that he went and walked into his house and sat down! It was ADORABLE! I was like awwwwwwww I'm sorry honey!!! 
Usually I have to say "cody get in your house" and he goes.. although some mornings he hides under the coffee table...
anyway..

Hows your girl? Are ya'll still living together? (you can Pm me if ya want- or just put it here)
Thats awesome about your new job! 
And I'm sooooooo happy you will be on more- I'm getting much much more serious.. and really want to change my body!!! LIKE J'BO'S!!! LoL!!! Shes my inspiration!! 

Take care sweets!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 13, 2003)

hahaah how cute. You have a great dog there.  

We're still together, but her old company offered her a good raise and she's back up there working for them til I move to. 

Dont' have a new job yet, but have some interesting prospects. 

About time you get more serious.  j/k but you'll do awesome.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

inspiration  thats silly hotty. but thanks


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2003)

Heya!  Thanks! Hes my pride & joy!! I call him my little angel!
I'm glad you and your girl are still together!!! Well I hope you get a job as sooooon as you move! 

I know.. I really needed to get serious.. too much shit has been keeping me from it.. and I don't want any more reasons! I am real thin, and my arms have great definition.. I can see veins, and when I'm resting I see muscle to! Its just my legs of course that I'm trying to perfect!  As usual!  And change my thighs, and my bootie, & My abs need to show more!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 13, 2003)

You and your legs.   But hey you have goal and that's what matters. 

Now ya just have to stay focused and you'll get them. 

Job?  I have a couple of prospects already, but keep your fingers crossed for me please.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2003)

OH I'm also taking Prenatal Vitamins - My doctor is making me. They are great ($20 a bottle) Clinicians choice

I have to take two in the morning~ and two at night! FUN!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2003)

I KNEW You were gonna do that~ About my legs~ hehehe!!
Matt says the same thing!! HE loves my legs.. says he always has... whatever!!  
Last night he told me that I look like a playboy bunny~ my hair is now BLOND w/ highlights, and all layered up~~ & I actually have a tan!
And he was totally serious!!! Made me feel GREAT!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2003)

I will keep my fingers crossed for ya honey!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2003)

YOUR WELCOME J'BO~ ITS SOOO TRUE!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 13, 2003)

Hi Stacey! Your journal looks great already.  You are right, we do have similar goals. I want my abs to show, and to add on some muscle. 

Your husband sounds like a sweetie. Tell him to keep those compliments coming, they are good for you to hear!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 13, 2003)

15% bf at the time of surgery...sounds like you were doing pretty well as is. However, I totally understand about wanting to look your best.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2003)

I AM HUNGRY ALREADY!! I WANT CARBS!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 14, 2003)

Awww, sweetie! How low carb are you going?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2003)

Todays under 35 all day w/ carb up tonight 

Heres my Meals for today: August 13, 2003

Meal One:
 2 scoops whey (44grams protein)
 1 tbsp Nat. Pb

Meal two:
5 oz. chicken
1 cup green beans
4 saltfree peanuts (the kind you have to break open)

Meal three:
35g. whey w/ water
small apple

thats all sooo far..... working on meal 3 sooon

meal 4 will be at 6:30/7pm
6oz. chicken
1 cup green beans

Meal 5 (carb-up)
1 cup oatmeal
1 apple
7 eggwhites
1.5 tbsp pb


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2003)

WORKOUT LAST NIGHT (August 13, 2003) was:
65 minutes of the Maximum cardio burn FIRM Video --OMG SOOO DAMN HARD!!!!!!!!!   

Also trained arms afterwards (even though we used the weighted bar for certain moves in the video)

Tricep kickback:    3 sets of 12 using 10lb.
Tricep pushdown behind head: 3 sets of 10 holding 15lb. db
tricep dip: 2 sets of 20 

Bicep curls w/ 15lb.   3 set of 10
bicep curls w/ 10lb.  2 sets of 15

wrist curls w/ 8lb   3 sets of 15

I did another bicep exercise but I can't remember the name.. but your arms are positioned different and u curl up.. 

 LOTS OF ABS 

My legs, but and abs are getting VERY SORE
my but is SUPER sore though!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2003)

Tonight I'm speedwalking/jogging 5 miles! 
Plus abs/calves


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I AM HUNGRY ALREADY!! I WANT CARBS!!!!!


Hey this Leptigen I starting taking totally kills my cravings and hunger pains!!!  I actually have to make myself eat!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2003)

Really??? Maybe I should get some!!! Did you get it off of 1fast???


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2003)

No, you can only get it from Avant Lab

http://www.avantlabs.com/product.php?productID=5


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2003)

ohh duh.. I read that in your journal!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2003)

I am taking before pics this weekend.. just don't know if I will be brave enough to post them!! 
I will when I take my "after pics" though for sure!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 14, 2003)

Hi Stacey!

Mind if I ask how you are cooking your chicken? I need some ideas. Your food plan looks great.

I see that you live in Texas. Do you run/powerwalk outside? I was in Austin last week and it was 110 degrees!! I felt like I was sizzling whenever we were outside.


----------



## Rissole (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> It's so awesome! It comes with 2 steps, one is 6 inches, and the other is 8inches. You can stack them and its 14 inches! (for the FANNY LIFTER) It also comes with a bar that has weights on the end, and 3 DVD's~ different firm videos!


Now that sounds suss  

Go Stacey!! The Riss was here!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

Heya Stacey I wanted to say you are one hot chica and you are doing awesome and I am having so much fun reading your journal.  You are too cute


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Hi Stacey!
> 
> Mind if I ask how you are cooking your chicken? I need some ideas. Your food plan looks great.
> ...



Hey girl! I just posted in your journal~
 
I bake my chicken tenderloins/or breast..in the oven (from frozen) for 45 minutes with water in the baking dish-but not covering them, and I sometimes pour lemon juice in it..or I sprinkle lemon pepper on them (NOT A lot) and bake it. 
Sometimes I just eat them plain too.

YEP ITS HOT HERE!!!  I usually wait until about 8pm or later to go running/walking!!! Otherwise I would die!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2003)

Riss your toooo funny!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2003)

SS THANK YOU SOOO Much honey!!  that means a lot to me!!! 

Your one Hot Chick toooooooooo!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

Morning Stace-

Hope you are having a good day    Had to say Hi.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

110...well today its a whooping 127 here  and i love it


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

127 degrees fahrenheit????


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

yep


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

you have to be kidding    I loveheat but that is a little major


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 15, 2003)

Glad to see you back...  Meal number 5 you may want to add some fat or switch to 1/2 cottage cheese 1/2 whey or just 8 eggwhites  because the whey is going to get absorbed to quickly and you will get up starving or slow metabolism down.   It has happen to me in the past getting up in middle of the night


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> you have to be kidding    I loveheat but that is a little major



nope not kiddin you...i slept on my 14th floor balcony under the stars last night...wish it was with someone though 

you do realize that some stoves have a 125 degree setting meaning that if i went and sat in my oven it would be cooler then outside 

wheres jenny?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

lol    i think she has the day off


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2003)

Heya SS & Jen & Hardasnails!!! 

Wazzzzzz up?!~!! 

Thanks for the tip Hardasnails!!!! Keep em' coming babe!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2003)

I'm at work... FUN!!!

oops.. ya'll are talking about Jenny!! LoL

wow that is Hot J'bo!!
Its been in the upper 90's here all week! (we got a coldfront  )


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2003)

WORKOUT LAST NIGHT: 8/15/03

jogged/speedwalked 4.5 miles w/ Cody (my dog)

Lunges w/ weights 12lb  3 sets of 25
Pile' squats:  3 sets of 15 w/  12lb in each hand

thats all ~ My legs are SORE!!!!! From Doing The Firm! It hurts to sit on the toliet! Love it!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2003)

Meals Today: 8/15/03

Meal One
   1/2c oats w/ splenda
   35g whey (NEED Eggs)
   1 tbsp pb

Meal Two
    6 oz. chicken
   15 saltfree peanuts
    7 whole wheat pretzels ( I know -bad)

Meal Three:
    40g whey w/ water

thats all sooo far... 

I have had 4 Liters of water so far today!!!  (Its 2:45)


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2003)

Tonights workout will be The Firm... one of the videotapes.. plus I'm doing 45 min. of Pilates.. need a goooood stretch after last night!


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> WORKOUT LAST NIGHT: 8/15/03
> 
> jogged/speedwalked 4.5 miles w/ Cody (my dog)
> ...



HEY!!!!!!!!!! WTF!!?!?!? MY dog's name is Cody!! Ya thief.  We have such AWESOME taste!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2003)

OMG!!!!! Thats SOOO WIERD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 WE DO HAVE AWESOME TASTE!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 18, 2003)

Update:
Saturday's workout was 4 mile run/speedwalk w/ my dog. 
plus abs. 
Gardening from 6pm to 11pm at night (dug up my old landscaping and planted all new! TOOK Forever..  Hard work!

Sundays workout: The firm sculpting video w/ weights! 
lifted a little longer when it was done - did bicep curls, tricep extentions, overhead press, and did my abs even more (Theres a 10 minute ab session at the end of the video! 

Felt good. I haven't worked out on the weekends in a longggggg time.. sooo I'm very proud of myself.

Saturdays meals were Clean-didn't eat enough though! 

Sundays meals were clean, then had my cheat meal last night- 2 slices of pizza (really only the crust and red sauce.. I don't eat most of the cheese.. probably had 2 bites.) And Had one slice of bread...also had 5oz. of baked chicken breast.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 18, 2003)

Meals for Today- August 18, 2003

Meal One: 8:30am
2 prenatal vitamins
5 eggwhites
1/4c oatmeal w/ 2 packets of splenda
10 saltfree peanuts

Meal two: 11:30am
6 slices of turkeybreast
1 slice of wholewheat bread-low carbs (7grams per slice, and 0 sugar)
15 peanuts
5 strawberries

Meal three: 3pm
2 scoops whey (44gram protein)
w/ water

Meal four: 6:30pm
5 oz. chickenbreast
1 cup green beans
1 cup lettuce
1 tbsp pb

meal five:
Protein pancakes (J'bos recipe) YUM


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

morning Stacey so glad you had a great weekend.  You sound much happier now that you are back in the swing of things,   good to hear


----------



## Stacey (Aug 18, 2003)

Good Morning SS! Thanks honey! Hope you had a great weekend too!! 
I am soooo much more happier now that I can do my workouts!!! Totatlly changes my additude!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

Morning beauties


----------



## Stacey (Aug 18, 2003)

Morning Hottie!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi Stacey! Happy Monday!
I posted pics of me in the newbie section so if you have a second check them out. They are definitely BEFORE pics, so be kind!  and remember I did just have a baby   I will probably remove them in a couple days so just wanted to let  you know they were there.
Have a great day!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

hey hikerchick where in portland are you???  Cause so am i.......


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 18, 2003)

hey shortstuff
I am actually west of, in hillsboro   
how about you?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Hi Stacey! Happy Monday!
> I posted pics of me in the newbie section so if you have a second check them out. They are definitely BEFORE pics, so be kind!  and remember I did just have a baby   I will probably remove them in a couple days so just wanted to let  you know they were there.
> Have a great day!



Oh COOOL!! I am gonna go look now!!!!! I'm sure you look great even though they are before pics!! 

Happy Monday to you to hon


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

ha ha me too, actually, tanasbourne area more exact


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 18, 2003)

shortstuff, no way, me too!  that is too funny. I used to live in an apartment in Tanasbourne (first in Verandas, then Thorncroft Farms), then we bought a house about 2 miles away.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

LOL  No way I live in Rock Creek Landing off John Olson, so what gym do you go to????


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 18, 2003)

lol, i know where that is. I go to the Ballys on Cornell. don't love it there, but I  used to be a personal trainer there so I get a really good deal. you?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

I go to the 24 hour on cornell    Don't love cause of all the sales crap they do but I love the equipment and i have some great friends from there


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 18, 2003)

that would definitely have been my first choice too


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 18, 2003)

hiya Stacey  Sounds like you had a great weekend. 

What kinda protein are you taking anyway?  Since one meal is like 35, then the next is 40. Just curious


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 18, 2003)

So Stacey, are you aiming for a low-carb diet with carb ups?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 18, 2003)

DVLMN!!! Honey!! how are ya?
I have that optimum nutrition stuff that I got last time- strawberry. 
Well sometime my scoop is a little higher.. or sometimes I do a scoop and a half.. just depends. 
Is that okay?
Or should I always have the same?
HELP! LoL


----------



## Stacey (Aug 18, 2003)

aggie~ ( I love this name by the way..my sister goes to TEXAS A & M-- she's an AGGIE!  )

I rotate my carbs.. none, low, med, & High carb days.....or trying to follow that at least.. but open for suggestions from Dvlmn.. or J'bo -- This is just how I have always maintained my weight..


----------



## Stacey (Aug 18, 2003)

SS & Hickerchick.. I'm jealous!!! you guys live sooo close!! That would be awesome if you could meet up one day!~

I know Butterfly & I are both in Houston, but we are over an hour apart.. but one day we will meet!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

LOL  I know we are withon miles


----------



## Stacey (Aug 18, 2003)

Thats NEAT!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 18, 2003)

lol, nope that's fine. I just didn't want you to say you had a RTD one because the numbers kinda looked like those and those aren't allowed unless it's an emergency.  

Don't forget the heavy whipping cream in there either. 

I still can't beleive you actually count how many peanuts your eating. lmao

didn't realize you and BF were that close. You guys have to all get together soon.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey Mr.! 
Nope I don't buy RTD's anymore.. I haven't in probably 6 months or more!
I only have my 5 gallon jug of Optimum whey & lots of chicken, & turkey (cut for me fresh from the deli).

Hahaha.. yep when I pack my lunch I count how many peanuts.. I know I'm gay
 BUT When I'm at home, I just sprinkle some in my palms-- no counting. Which has got to stop..sometimes I go back for another handful.. 

Ya I know Butterfly and I are real close!!! We do send cards to each other a lot!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 18, 2003)

there is supposed to be a new zero carb protein shake people have been getting called Nectar, it's supposed to have a buch of different flavors but be really good.  

That or I get the isopure zero carb stuff. It's a little more spendy though. Just some alternatives for you so you don't get sick of the protein shakes.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 18, 2003)

Thanks honey!!!! I want to get a different one soo bad! I'm almost out of this one..-THANK GOD- I'm sick of it now.. but I never add anything to it.. I will start. 

 I was thinking of trying Isopure chocolate!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 18, 2003)

I just had 2 starburts!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 18, 2003)

How did that happen? lol j/k

Do a little more cardio. Hey have you ever added SLDL's that would give your hamstrings some added work when you do legs. 

I don't like the Isopure chocolate I stick with the Vanilla. I think BF might have tried the Isopure chocolate to, you might want to see what she thought of it.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 18, 2003)

I don't know how it happend  

Butterfly said She LOVES the chocolate Isopure! 

What in the world is SLDL's??


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

SLDL= Stiff Legged Dead Lifts


----------



## Stacey (Aug 18, 2003)

awwww thank you honey!!!!

Tonight I'm trying your Protein pancakes!! They sound YUMMY!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 18, 2003)

send me some, send me some.  

oh yeah,,, Please


----------



## Stacey (Aug 18, 2003)

hehehe.. lets see how they turn out first!! LoL!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 18, 2003)

OF COURSE IT HAS TO START RAINING/ THUNDERING RIGHT WHEN ITS TIME TO GO HOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> hehehe.. lets see how they turn out first!! LoL!!


wohoooo that wasn't a no.  

hmmm how much would it cost to send them i wonder?


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 18, 2003)

Stacey, I like the chocolate Isopure, I used to LOVE it, but after 4 years...kind of sick of it now. 
I'd say it's definitely worth a try if you're looking for something different! 

I just ordered some of that nectar Protein that  dvlmn was talking about, I'll let you know how it is when I get it. I am really hoping I love it, I am ready for a change!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

Stace try the Prom3 from Isopure, I can eat it plain, and like no carbs at all    Tastes nummy!!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 18, 2003)

the Pro M3 is made by ISS, and your right SS it is great but was rather spendy last time I bought it.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

not really, when you consider it is a blend not just a whey which is extremely cheaper, but isopure also, is fairly expensive for just a whey protein.  Prom3 runs only about 30 max last time i bought some for a tub.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 18, 2003)

cool, the price has come down. I tried it back when it had just come out. 

It does taste really really good though. I might have to get some more, but I think I'll try some nectar first.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

awwwwww thank you Hickerchick, dvlmn, and SS for all the protien advice.. now I'm really confused!!!  

I'm either going to get Isopure chocolate zero carb (wondering how this would effect my tummy...its very sensitive!!)
Or I may get Nectar..
or that Prom3??????????????????????????????????????HELP!! LoL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

stacey that is a beautiful avi...your so HOT


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 19, 2003)

Stacey, you crack me up! Let us know what you decide.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

hikerchick i cant find your pics


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

she made them disappear


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

damnit


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

she looks cute    dammit J I am going to insert a tickle monster in your computer and have it come attack you


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> awwwwww thank you Hickerchick, dvlmn, and SS for all the protien advice.. now I'm really confused!!!
> 
> I'm either going to get Isopure chocolate zero carb (wondering how this would effect my tummy...its very sensitive!!)
> ...



Gmorning, Just here for a bit til my meeting. But will check in later today. 

If you want zero carb, then it's either Isopure, or Nectar.

If you don't mind a few carbs then the ProM3. That's the easiest way to choose. 

That or get a tub of 2 of the 3, then you can alternate so you don't get tired of one or the other.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

there are 2 carbs in the prom3 so nothing even wirth mattering.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> stacey that is a beautiful avi...your so HOT


 THANKS HONEY!!! I need to update..but that will do for now..taken in April.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

awwwwwwwwwww thank you for the tips Dvlmn & everyone.. I'm going on a search tomorrow at lunch..maybe today!!  I can't wait!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 19, 2003)

Stacey, just pm'ed you my email, if you want to see the pics.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

awesome thanks honey!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

i wanta see


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

Okay I'm hooked on Diet Cherry Coke!!!! 

FuQ! 
I only have one probably 2 days a week.. but is this hurting me..???

And I do Drink one regular diet coke a day. 

But I get in 5-6 liters of water a day!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi J'bo  you're funny!

I will post my before pics in my journal.  I got a little shy I guess, my abs don't look like yours.  But if I can get them looking even close, I'll be jumpin'!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

Hiker...oh brother i am sure your abs ROCK babe.

Stace...no it wont hurt you...they are starting to give me headaches now though and bloat me a bit...watch for these signs


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 19, 2003)

stacey from what i understand there is a soda called "diet rite" and it doesn't have any artiical sweetners in it, but rather splenda.   So that may be an alternative option to boring water.  I haven't had a diet coke in 5 weeks : (


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 19, 2003)

Stacey, only if you mean by hurting, that the chemicals in diet coke are slowly eating away at your insides!  LOL j/k
Sorry babe, couldn't resist! I bet that two a week are not going to hurt you in any way and are probably good for your mind, to think you are getting a little treat.


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 19, 2003)

Thanks J'bo, they will rock for sure. As to whether they do now....actually I am happy with where I'm at now, just always looking to improve.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Hiker...oh brother i am sure your abs ROCK babe.
> 
> Stace...no it wont hurt you...they are starting to give me headaches now though and bloat me a bit...watch for these signs


YES THEY BLOAT ME TOOOO!!! Thats why I was worried if they are hurting me by getting to my goals!! (to look RIPPED LIKE J'BO!!!)


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Thanks J'bo, they will rock for sure. As to whether they do now....actually I am happy with where I'm at now, just always looking to improve.



see we must be like TWINS!! I feel the same way about myself!!!! I'm happy.. but I want to improve always..lol


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

Hardasnails~~ WoW I'm so honored to have you in my journal!!!   
Thanks for the tips! I'll look for that drink!

Go you..no diet coke in 5 wks!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

The only reason I drink diet coke is for a little energy kick..since I'm not aloud to take any ephedra or supps anymore  I have been having trouble getting through the afternoons at work..sooo these help me a lot!!

ohhh and Hickerchick..lol..u crack me up!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 19, 2003)

can always do green tea. its strong in antioxidents and can excellerate metabolism by up to 4%  by itself alone.  500 mgs of green tea Standadrized at 50% EGC's with 3 meals.  It also aids in glyocegn disposal as well. (little known fact so good to take with carb meals).  r ala is also good to take with carbs meals as well.  It not really a supplement but rather one of the strongest antixoidents known as used in anti aging (reason for my youth full looks)


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Thanks J'bo, they will rock for sure. As to whether they do now....actually I am happy with where I'm at now, just always looking to improve.



Like me  always looking to improve


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 19, 2003)

why can't you take supplements ?  You mean stimulants ? then you have to work through diffenent pathways then. 

caynane pepper - raises basal metaoblic rate though increased thermogenisses
, 500 mgs L carnitine - used to immobilizes fatty acid as primary fuel 
, 1000 mgs l-tyrosine - adds in helping you stay motivated and postive moods while in restricted caloires 
7  keto - doen;t raise heart rate but aids in maintaining lean body mass while in restricted state

these are just a few


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 19, 2003)

sorry to whore up your journal Stacey, but hardasnails what is "r ala"?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

nooo problem Hickerchick.. I have been learning/researching r-ala's all week.. soo I hope he explains them to you in here!!! 

Hardasnails~ THANK U SO MUCH FOR THE ADVICE--man u rock!!!!! Keep it coming!!! 
Per my endometreosis dr. (gyno..specializes in my disease) I am not allowed to take anything w/ ephedra.. Or any type of Diet pill.. but I think that L Caritine is fine, and some others to... 

I LOVE GREEN TEA!!!!! Should I get The Diet kind?? Or  what?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

Meals today: 8/19/03

2 Prenatal Vitamins

Meal one: protein shake- 2 scoops whey w/ water
                 1 tbsp pb

meal two: 5 strawberries, 7 slices of turkey breast, one slice of ww low carb (7g)bread, & ummm... 4 bites of baked lays..felt guilty and chuncked them... 

also had 15 saltfree peanuts 

One 20oz. Diet Cherry Coke

Meal three:  2 scoops whey w/ water ~ Barf!!

Meal four:    2 Prenatal Vitamins
6 oz. chicken, 1 cup green beans, 2 cups lettuce

meal five:   Protein pancakes
                   6 eggwhites mixed w/ 1/3c oats.. (J'bo's recipe)


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

Did not workout last night because I was sore from Sundays workout -- 

Tonights workout will be legs.. (front lunges, backward lunges, side lunges, plie' squats, squats, ) and the firm video for 60 minutes.. 
plus abs 

and of course a 30 minute walk w/ Cody


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 19, 2003)

prenatal vitamins? are you trying to get pregnant? :


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

well ~ We are not sure yet... I just had a laproscopy 4 wks ago, and found out I have Endometreosis bad, & my Dr. said I have 9 months to have a baby or my chances will get slim~~~~~~Very Slim!! BUT We are going go a fertiltiy specialist in a few wks to found out (2nd opinion) if this is all right.. IF IT IS.. then YES ITS BABY TIME!!! 

Sooo my dr. wants me on the prenatals for a while before I get pregnant.. plus they are Awesome Vitamins!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 19, 2003)

I still take me prenatal vitamins too - love em! 
How exciting for you! Being pregnant was not as bad as I thought, I never had morning sickness and worked out up until the day before I gave birth. I had trouble gaining weight so was given strict orders to eat anything I wanted to, it was hard at first but then WOW that was fun!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2003)

Hey hickerchick! WoW thats awesome that you worked out till the day before you gave birth!! Thats how I want to be too!!! 
I bet that was Fun eating anything you wanted!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

i am looking forward to resting my bowl of cherrios on my belly  one day


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2003)

8/19 WORKOUT 

Jogged/sprinted/speedwalk for 40 Minutes w/ my pup! Drenched in sweat when I was done.

Used my 14 inch step to do step ups Did 30 on each leg while holding a 10lb. weight
Then did stepups w/  lifting the knee. did 30 reps on each leg

BICEPS/ SHOULDERS

Bicep Curls: 15lb  3 x12 (need to buy me a 20lb db.) I was lifting that at the gym I went to.. I know I'm ready again too)

seated db curls: 15lbs 3sets x 15reps.
Then theres this other type of Bicep curl Where my arms are in a slightly different postion.. kinda to the side/ at an angle rathere then right out if front of me.. 
12lb Db 2 sets of 12 

Tricep extention: 12lb  3 sets of 12

tricep dips off my 14inch step- 2 sets of 20 

UpRight Rows w/ 2 12# Db's in each hand
   3 sets of 12

Side Lateral Raises w/ 10lb db.. 2 sets of 15
                               w/  12lb db.  1 set of 10 Ouch.
Overhead press   using two 12lb.  2 sets of 15
                                w/ 2 15lb db.  one set - 10 reps 

ABS:  Didn't do..


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2003)

Lmao at J'bo!!! I know!!! That will Be Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

and wearing a bikini on the beach...only time i will ever have boobs so i am gonna showem off


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2003)

ohh my gosh J'bo.. you crack me up!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2003)

Alright~ I have to go into a stupid meeting..hope its not to long, I already am swamped here.. 

you guys have fun whoring w/o me!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 20, 2003)

LOL J'bo, I can relate. That was the only time I had boobs   I was so sad to see them go...


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 20, 2003)

Hey - no meetings! what do you think you're doing working? stop that!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

i know this whole work thing gets in the way of the girl talk and baby talk and having fun, so lets all stop.  I drove my bally's this morning and make think of you hiker


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

i was seriously thinking about getting boobs for the past 3 years...since this summer when i have seen all of these women walking around with either hard ball like looking things that dont move or booble lookin things that have just got saggy and fat on top of them....so i think i am gonna stay with my "itty bitty titty president" position  until i have babies that is


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

um I have already decided in two years i am getting boobs, my buddy in la said he would hook me up with the best docs down there


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2003)

LoL~ I know who do my bosses think they are making me work.. good lord!! LoL!!!! I almost fell asleep in the meeting.. oops!! 

J'bo~~ I was sooo scared that my implants would look just like you described.. but after researching my dr...and seeing all of his work, I knew they wouldn't!! Mine do not look fake at all... they look wayyy too natural -nobody would notice.  I love em'

But sometimes I do miss my tinnnny boobies tooo..lol!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2003)

OMG! I see my friend roaming the boards!! FITGIRL Post!!!  Tell me how you are!!!!!! I MISS YOU!!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 20, 2003)

Sorry I'm not FITGIRL  !!

I can definitely see why people get new boobies after having kids.  It's kind of depressing, I went from a super perky B cup to a kind of perky A cup.  I'd like to be a super perky C cup.  Okay, maybe not too perky, I don't want to poke anyone's eye out.

shortstuff - I actually miss my Bally's! I haven't been able to go for 4 weeks, I've been working out at home. But I can start back there on Monday.  If I ever leave there, I'm definitely going to your gym. We don't have many choices around here. I used to work/workout at a World Gym in CT and I loved it.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

I workout in California, where my boy lives at a World's and I loved it so i hear you on the lack of choices


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

SS  sounds like your diets kickin in  you are the worst typer today  still love yah though


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

lol  Shush


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2003)

LoL at Hickerchick.. I know my friend never said hi to me


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 20, 2003)

I'll say hi ...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 20, 2003)

As will I 

Good luck with your new goal and plan


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2003)

HI NT!!  How are you!!??


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2003)

JODI!!!! HELLO!!! 

Thanks a bunch! 

I feel sooo honored to have you in my journal!!! Please feel free to give me advice whenever you want..lord knows I need it!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm good thanks


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2003)

Goood I'm glad sweetie!! 

Well its 5:45pm... I'm leaving work in 15 minutes.. need to wrap things up!! I was suppose to leave at 5 (on time today) but Yeah right!!

Need to go walk with Cody!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> JODI!!!! HELLO!!!
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> ...


 Honored   Please.............I always look in just cuz I don't post doesn't mean I don't watch.  

The year I got engaged 98' I said I wasn't going to be a fat bride and I was your typical girl afraid to go to the gym or got a membership and never used it.  So I ordered these Firm tapes and everyday I did them religiously.  This was how I got into weight training and the rest is history.  When I got married I had lost 25 pounds and I looked great that day.  Too bad the marriage didn't last but exercising from that point has lasted.  I don't do them anymore but they are by far the greatest at home tapes I've ever seen.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey Jodi!  Well, I'm glad your watching me!!

Thats awesome that you lost that weight doing the tapes! I have the old firm tapes too-- they have definalty gotten much better!  I do love going to the gym much more than doing tapes, but now that I live so far out from the gyms I have to go to the neighborhood gym. Its Nice! But always very packed. Thats why I'm buying lots of dumbbells and workout things to do at home.

I'm glad you stuck with the exercising!!  I think thats what inspired me.. well mine was a step aerobics tape that came with An aerobic step I got for Christmas when I was 15 years old. Ever since then I have been hooked!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2003)

I think I am going to start working out in the mornings now.. ??
Matt goes to bed at 8:30pm- or 9pm every night b/c he has to get up at 4am. And most nights I wish I could just go to bed w/ him. I can't work out until 8pm or 9pm at night (after he goes to bed.. or is getting ready to) and then when I'm doing my FIRM tapes, stepping on those steps, I'm soooo LOUD in the living room (We have ceramic tile in there- and It Echoes ) SO- I think when He leaves at 5am I will workout- go for a run.. something.. 
I just know that by 9pm lately I'm wiped out and ready to do nothing but relax!  

Any suggestions?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

I say go morning, I love my morning cardio sessions and that way it has you revved for the day.  I love doing it in the morning plus then it is done and out of the way and you can relax with your honey.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2003)

Really!!  Thanks girl! I use to workout in the mornings for a few months when Training a friend- we would meet at 5:30am. I Remember having lots of energy all day!!  

And see right now - its 9am.. and I'm still trying to wake up!

Ya plus, I want to be able to go to bed at the same time or close as my hubby!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2003)

This past saturday I got up and went jogging early- and I did have lots of energy allll day! It was nice!!! 

It was sooo much easier when Matt worked Nights~ I didn't feel guilty about working out at 8 or 9 .. it was my routine!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

It is funny how you can get so into a routine and so irritated and thrown about when you have to change it and get into a new one.    But at least this way you can have more energy and be able to spend a bit more time with Matt.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

Morning cardio is actually best...burn more fat and get to snuggle at night...what more could you ask for


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2003)

SS your sooo right. I have been iritated that I can't do my normal routine now that hes on days.. its like I love him being home with me now & want to be with him.. but I LIKE working out at night..

Although J'Bo your right morning cardio is much better for burning fat--  AND snugling w/ Matt!! 

okay then I think I'll start with Morning cardio And workouts now! Yeah!!!  I know Cody (my dog) will love getting to run in the mornings!!  

Thanks girls!!! You make it sound Much better!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 21, 2003)

It just takes time to get used to waking up early in the morning that's all. 

You sound like your more of a morning person than I am, and even I can go in the mornings.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2003)

Thanks Dvlmn!
Sooo you workout in the mornings too~ Cool!! Yep it will be hard at first.. but I want to reach my goals.. (of getting a professional to shoot my pics- and If I like the way I look, I am submitting my pics to magazines to be a fitness model..or hmmm? I guess thats how I do it??)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Thanks Dvlmn!
> Sooo you workout in the mornings too~ Cool!! Yep it will be hard at first.. but I want to reach my goals.. (of getting a professional to shoot my pics- and If I like the way I look, I am submitting my pics to magazines to be a fitness model..or hmmm? I guess thats how I do it??)



J'Bo will probably have some advice for ya on the modeling pix. But I know you'll do awesome.

Yep I have been slacking on getting up in teh morning but if this job I'm having an interview for on monday works out. I'll be getting up early every morning from now on again. Just like when I lived up in San Jose before. 

get up at 5:30 hit the gym by 6:30 and work by 8:30. 

If this job opportunity works out I'll be making more up there in San Jose then when I left. and the housing prices have come down 

So wish me luck and keep your fingers crossed for me please, I fly out on friday and will have some news on monday night.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 21, 2003)

Oh yeah what protein did you decide to get.

I love the nectar, that stuff is awesome with different flavors, not just the usual Chocolate, Vanilla, and Strawberry.  And cheaper than the Isopure to.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

what do you do devilman???


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> what do you do devilman???



Currently or what am I applying for?

Currently: 
Job 1:**embarassed** Manager at a GNC (i needed consistent income and fast) but i dont' use there products go figure. lmao
Job 2: Custom report writing or a public relations firm
Job 3: Custom financial report writer 

Applying to be:

MIS/Operations for computer assembly company.

Would quote/purchase, and oversee building over computers, as well as internal MIS  Huge responsibility but would be a job I've always been trying to get back into.

before i moved here to SD i was doing MIS/Accounting system administration


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

awesome!!!!  good luck, that would be fun


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 21, 2003)

thanks ss. I'll know what's goin on on monday night. So either expect a rant or good news on tuesday. lmao


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

well good luck, i am heading down to that area next weekend, am so excited, have never been and love that area of central cali


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2003)

GooD LUCK DVLMN!!!!!! I know you will do great on your interview!!! I'll keep ya in my prayers!!!

Thanks for they update on Nectar.. I am getting something? this weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2003)

Last night for Dinner I made Protein pancakes~
Like this:  1/3c oats, & 7 eggwhites, 1 yolk, 2 packets of spleda

It made like 5 or 6 pancakes!!! I ate them all~ hope thats okay?!
They were AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (had them w/ sugarfree syrup!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 21, 2003)

Hi peoples!

shortstuff - you are too funny - "devilman" how could I have missed that that's what his name is!? (I need an emoticon where the little guy is banging his head) I am laughing hysterical right now.  I think I'm overtired.


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 21, 2003)

Stacey - I LOVE working out in the morning! I think that is the best time to do it, I just feel so good for the rest of the day.

I bought the Nectar stuff online, I am waiting impatiently for it to come!  I hope it's good, I need a change.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2003)

Hickerchick!  Hey honey!!
How do u make your protein pancakes??

Really- u work out in the morning too.. well that makes me feel good..Its good to hear such positive things about it!! I know I did it for about 2 months for a friend when I trained her.. but now I want to do it forever..well Until Matt works nights again!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey babe!

I love my protein pancakes! they are sooo yummy!

3 egg whites
1 scoop vanilla protein powder
1 T. ground flax

Spray pan with Pam, they don't take long to brown up.
It makes 2 very flat, very yummy pancakes. I always put sugar free syrup on them and something else: strawberries, blueberries or walnuts is what I've tried so far. I think I got the recipe on here.

My hunny worked nights for a long time too. He might be doing it again when he gets back. Did I tell you he is only home for 3 weeks then going to Ireland for 9 weeks!   The cool thing is that I might be going to Ireland too.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2003)

Thanks for your recipie!! They sound YUMMY!!!! 

Oh WoW Ireland!!!! For 9 weeks!!! I hope you get to go with him!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya!!

I'm leaving work now.. well soon!!! LONG Day-- I'm pooped!!!!

Have a great night!!!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 21, 2003)

Good night to you too!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

Morning Stacey-    Have a great day!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 22, 2003)

THANK YOU SS!!! Hope you have a great day too!!

I have to leave work at 12pm..so I won't be online. 
An electritian is coming to my house (Given time between 12 and 6pm.. I HAVE To stay there till he gets there.. soo I'm gonna workout  )
My power in my workout room is not working..nothing..not the radio, fan, closet light, everything is out.. and everyday when I come home from work the clocks are blinking. So they said there must be a shortage! Fun!

Hope you all have a great weekend 
I may get on tonight at my moms!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 22, 2003)

oh and starting Monday Morning I will be getting up at 4:50am to workout!!! Can't wait! 

I tried to this morning..but I stayed up till 11pm last night..and was just drained...Matt kept waking me up b/c I told him too, but I wasn't budging


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 22, 2003)

Good luck with your electricity!

Have fun working out early, just think of how good you will feel ALL DAY LONG!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey girlie!!!

Thanks for the card!  Made me laugh!!!  You are the best 

The Ballunar Festival is this weekend here at JSC... fun!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 22, 2003)

Good luck on that waking up at 4:50. I used to wake up by 4 AM to get to the gym by 4:30, in order to do my 45 min. commute to work. With my new school schedule, I only have to wake up at 4AM on Tues. and 5 AM on Thursday. Every other day, I can sleep in a bit.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hey girlie!!!
> 
> Thanks for the card!  Made me laugh!!!  You are the best
> ...



Yeah!! I'm glad you got it!!!  I thought it was real Funny!! 

How was the festival? Hope you had fun!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 25, 2003)

Thanks Aggies1ut & Hickerchick for wishing me good luck w/ waking up early!!!

Well I did it!!! I was half-ass awake at 4:15am when my hubby got up, and I layed there till 4:40am.. then got all my workout stuff together, drank some water.. and he left at 4:50 & I started my workout! 

I was drenched in sweat..I hate it when it goes in my eyes..yucko!! FELT GREAT!!!!! I had so much energy-amazing!!!!
I did the hardest video I have..weights plus cardio with weights (The Firm) ITS HARD.. you use your weights the entire time.. doing all sorts of moves.. VERY HARD!!!! Then we did Abs at the end..I am getting sore in the tummy right now.. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend! 
My back is sore from doing landscaping (hauling mud/grass from the backyard.. to Matts truck.. SORE!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

YEAH I am glad to ehar you madde it Stace!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi Stacey!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 25, 2003)

Thanks SS!!!  & I actually LIKED IT!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 25, 2003)

HI NT!!!  how are ya babe??


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 25, 2003)

I am great, and yourself?  how are things?

Tired yet from the morning workout?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 25, 2003)

hey!! I'm glad your great!  Really?? 

Things are good here... our receptionist had to go to lunch and I'm sitting here "working" at her desk!!! Fun!

Nope I'm not tired yet..thank god!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 25, 2003)

I have to tell you guys about my WONDERFUL Date with my hubby this past saturday night!!  
We went to this HUGE Mall, they call Katy Mills~ And it has a place called Jillians in it. Which is a huge place where you can do disco bowl, play all kinds of arcade games, dance hall, sports bar & more..its Real Cool.. well we went there.. (after shopping at the mall) We had SO much fun acting like little kids. I kicked his but in a lot of the games..it was great! Then we walked over to the Movie Theater and saw OPEN RANGE! Which I had my doubts about..but OMG it was SO good!!!!! We got home at 1pm.. and stayed up till 3:30am playing with Cody (our baby).. 
It was a wonderful night that we much needed!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 25, 2003)

Things are rolling right along for you two in the happiness department!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 25, 2003)

Good job girl!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 25, 2003)

ya they are!! Thanks!!!!!


Thank you Hickerchick!! I think I'm going to make working out in the morning a lifestyle change.. I like it a lot!! Plus I can crank up the stereo or whatever b/c Matts  not trying to sleep!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 25, 2003)

Your date sounds fun. I love doing stuff like that! We went to an arcade/restaurant type place when we were in Texas a couple weeks ago and had such a good time. I forget the name of the place.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 25, 2003)

they are real cooL!!  Could have been calle Dave  N Busters --or Jillians.. Theres a lot of them!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 25, 2003)

Meals Today: 8-25-03

Meal one: 5 eggwhites, 1 yolk 

Meal two: 1.5 whey (around 35grams of Protein?)
                 1 tbsp heavy cream  for dvlmn 

Meal three: half whole wheat tortilla, 5 oz. chicken 1 cup lettuce..

I'm starving now... gotta wait till I get home to eat. 
Cooking more chicken.
& making Matt homemade Enchiladas  (Shithead.)


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 25, 2003)

It was Dave N Busters. It was fun, I wish we had one here.!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 26, 2003)

ahhh YES! Dave N Busters is REAL COOL!!!  There is one about 10 minutes from my work! Only been once though! LoL


----------



## Stacey (Aug 26, 2003)

*DAY 2 * 

*I made it another morning!!! * 

Workout this morning was THE FIRM Hard ass video - maximum cardio and weights.. the entire time I was Sweating sooo bad!!! It was great! did like a MILLION lunges and squats.. My bootie is SO sore, legs are soooore!!! Arms are sore, everything is sore.. OMG and My Abs are VERY Sore!!! 

I didn't know if I would get up this morning..Aunt Flo came yesterday and she hasn't been here since APRIL.. And Its the worst EVER! I have horrible cramps.. bad.. I think worse than when I had my cyst ...but I got up.. started working out at 5am.. and finished at 6am. 

Last night I went for a 2 mile speedwalk with Cody also!  I thought it would help my cramping..it did for awhile.

anyway.. gotta get to work..My tummy hurts! I almost called in today.  

But I am WIDE awake w/ energy


----------



## Stacey (Aug 26, 2003)

I have worked out 3 days in a Row!! I'm sooo excited! 
(Sunday I did "The Sculpting video"- The Firm- its Hard toooo. I read that all of these videos are brand new/ and much harder..Glad I got this..It said its different the last years "3 set" of videos they had out last year.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2003)

well look at you go!   The hot texan babe is trying to become more hot ... 

nt scribbles in his notepad ... _I don't think that's possible ...  ...._


----------



## Stacey (Aug 26, 2003)

~Blushing~ Thank you Nt SOOO Much   

You sure no how to make a girl feel good!!  Thanks!!!

How are you today sweetie?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

Morning Stacey, you are so funny, I know I hate that time of the month especially when trying to workout.  I am unlike others I know and it gets worse when I workout.  But nice job chica making it through


----------



## Stacey (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks girlie!!! Mine usually hurts worse when I workout too..but I have read in magazines about taking walks to help it go away- thats why I tried that last night.. it worked for awhile..but now it seems much worse


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2003)

I am excellent ... 

shhhhhhhhhhh ... it's our anniversary this Friday and I got the Mrs. a 3 diamond anniversary ring ...


----------



## Stacey (Aug 26, 2003)

OMG!!! WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO NT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I BET ITS BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!           

YOU ROCK!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2003)

She wanted one last year, but we went to Jamaica so the funds were tapped.    Actually, we're tapped this year as well, but I thought it would be nice.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

(note to self) marry guy like NT


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2003)

... SS, I'm nothing but trouble ... maybe a clone that didn't quite capture all the bad qualities.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 26, 2003)

Well that is just sooo sweet of you Nt!!! I'm sure she Will Totally Love You and The ring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2003)

I know she will ... especially when I said we don't have money for presents.  She got me a ring secretly last year, so this year, I get to be the surpriser.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 26, 2003)

COOOOOOOL NT!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 26, 2003)

*MEALS TODAY- AUGUST 26, 2003* 

MEAL ONE: 2 prenatals 
  5 eggwhites, 1 yolk, 3 strawberries

MEAL TWO: 1 greentea pill 
  3 cups lettuce,  8 pecans all cut up tiny into my homemade salad I made, with 5 slices of turkeybreast

One diet cherry coke 

MEAL THREE:
 1.5 whey w/ water
 1 tbsp Heavy cream

MEAL FOUR:
  6 oz. chicken breast w/ lemon pepper
  2 cups greenbeans
  1 tbsp pb

MEAL FIVE:
  1.5 whey w/ water
  8 peanuts (sf)


----------



## Stacey (Aug 26, 2003)

IS THIS OKAY TO TAKE???

It is called "Mega-T  GREEN TEA dietary supplement 
No ephedra, No PPA (whatever that is??)

It has Chromium in it- 250mcg also.


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey there hotstuff! Hope you're not still at work (for your sake! )

Your food looks great today, do not look at mine! 

I just bought some green tea yesterday, that supplement sounds interesting. What benefits does it have?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey hottie!!  Well I worked till 6pm then called it quits..although I could have sat here all night working. 
Thanks for saying my meals looked good..  

well on the package it says:  -Helps curb appeitite, -Helps burn calories, -Helps Boost Energy, -Increases metabolism, -Metabolize fat, eliminate excess fluids..

Hmmm?

Hope you have a great day Hickerchick!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2003)

Slept till 6:15am  today- Horrible cramps!!!  So I decided today would be a rest day. But I think I may train my biceps/triceps when I get home.
I did train 3 days in a row.. so Maybe today should just be a full rest day!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 27, 2003)

MEALS TODAY- AUGUST 26, 2003 

MEAL ONE: 2 prenatals 1 green teas pill -adids in glyocegen uitiliazation
7 eggwhites, 1 yolk, 3 strawberries (may want to subsitte 1/2 grapefruit here its more thermogenic

MEAL TWO: 1 greentea pill 
2 cups spinach (higher in fiber) 8 pecans all cut up tiny into my homemade salad I made, with 5 slices of turkeybreast

may want to switch to avoid process food if it is deli meat

One diet cherry coke 

MEAL THREE:
1.5 whey w/ water
1 tbsp Heavy cream  (may want to substitute 1 teaspoon hemp with 1 TBSP of ground up flax for extra fiber )

MEAL FOUR:
6 oz. chicken breast w/ lemon pepper
2 cups greenbeans
1 teaspoon olive oil or safflower is better choice ro better is 1 TBSP newmans dressing
1 TSBP apple cider vinegar 


MEAL FIVE:
1.5 whey w/ water (may want to go one scoop whey and have 4 egg whites to slow down absorption of protein) 
8 cashew (sf)

other wise doesn't look bad at all


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry about the cramps - yuck! Hopefully they won't last long.

Definitely take a break from working out today. Rest makes muscle grow!

Have a great day sweetie!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2003)

Hardasnails~ thanks honey!!!! I really appreciate it.. I should say though that I am a very picky eater when it comes to veggies and the oils.  HOWEVER, I am willing to try them all again and I am willing to do what needs to be done!! 

I HATE SPINACH Though-sorry- no can do!!!! 
Green beans, broccolli, ranchstyle beans, peas, anytype of lettuce, corn, and thats about it. But I always have my greenbeans because (and they are salt free) thats the best on my list. 

Oils- yuck. The main fat I like and can tolerate is honey mustard, penut butter and ANY Nut.  I can not stand Dressings, or Any oil..but like I said.. I am going to try the safflower oil.

My deli meat is not processed. I  buy it from the meat guy- he takes it out of the cooler, and cuts it right there in front of me..and I always buy the 99% fat free/no salt


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 27, 2003)

for a nice salad dressing 
3 TBSP safflower oil , some vinegar and some italian season dresssing from pack and that should be good to go


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2003)

OHOHOHOH I Have started to like that Italian dressing!!!  there we go.. 
but what about full fat honeymustard????


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2003)

morning Stacey!!

What a weekend it's shaping up to be.  Friday is our anniversary ... we're going to just hang out, maybe take in a movie.  Saturday is our daughter's birthday party.  We're going to a place called 'Build a Bear' and then off to Chucky Cheese.  Both of us are going to build bears to compliement the ones we built/bought in Disneyland.  wee hoo


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 27, 2003)

honey has sugar !!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2003)

Morning NT!!! WOW your weekend sounds like a BLAST!!!!
How old is your little sweetie going to be??

I LOVE BUILD A BEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I went to one in Galveston a month ago with My mom and I build the cutest one ( I Collect bears- since I was little) - I made an Angel 

& My sister made me a "Bride" for Christmas right before we got married!!  
You guys are going to have a BLAST!!! 

How long have ya'll been married??? 

Have a wonderful day sweetie. I'M so Happy that things are better for you!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2003)

little miss NT is going to be 10 ... 
We've been married for 11 years ...  

I'll take pictures of the bears that we build along with the others we built, the whole family of bears. 

little miss NT and her mom have more bears than I care to count.  We have boxes and boxes of them.  I think when we build our house, we're going to have to add an extra room just for the bears.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2003)

oh-- thank you Hardasnails!!! 

WoW Nt- 11 years! Thats awesome! CONGRATULATIONS!!! 
aww 10 years old..how cute!

Thats hilarious on how many bears you guys have! I know Matt just can't believe how many I have. I think I am going to display them in my guest room..but not sure yet?~
Can't wait to see the pictures!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 27, 2003)

That is cute about the bears, you guys. I can't wait to take my daughter there for her first one.    When do you think they would enjoy that? I am a new Mom so not sure...


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 27, 2003)

Ok I had to come over here and say hello    Have a great day Stacey and rest today hottie, then hit it again tomorrow


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2003)

Hmmm? I'm thinking age 3 or 4?? I don't know?!  But its a great place for a birthday party!

Hi SS! Thanks girlie! I know I'm going for a speedwalk when I get home with my baby (cody-my dog)..and may Lift..not sure.. Depends on if I go tan after work or not..  I need to start again (haven't been in 2 wks) and I have a party to go to next weekend! 

HOPE YOU Have a wonderful afternoon toooooo!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2003)

LOVE YOUR AVI HICKERCHICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SHES ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey Stacey!  Any new developments with the baby talk and Matt?  Did you get the 2nd opinion?

Take care sweetie!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey Ann!! How are you doing sweetie?? Nope, we haven't been to that dr. yet.. I need to reschedule.. we were going next tuesday but Matt has to work (mandatory 12 hr days next week) soooo glad u reminded me!  Thanks sweetie! 
We haven't really discussed much, except that we needed to redo the appt....but we were talking about Baby names  a week ago over dinner..it was so much fun.. no that was on my bday! I think I told ya that already! LoL.. 
Take care too honey..

OHHHH And I took my Before pictures last night (MATT DID--CAN U BELIEVE???!!!! LoL) and I dropped them off today at Walgreens.. and will pick them up tomorrow.. can I mail them to you friday???? Will you do them for me again? Do ya mind? I know your busy & have lots going on..I can always send them to Dvlmn! Just let me know!!! THANK YOU


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2003)

NO NO!!!  You must send them to ME!!!  I love doing that kind of thing!

Besides, you can't trust Dvlmn, no telling what he'd do alone with all those pics of you   j/k


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2003)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!   

YEAH!! ya no kidding just can't trust that crazy Dvlmn.. 
Just kidding dvlmn honeybabe..lmao~!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2003)

Whatcha doing for the 3-day weekend?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> That is cute about the bears, you guys. I can't wait to take my daughter there for her first one.    When do you think they would enjoy that? I am a new Mom so not sure...



We did our first ones in Disneyland!  It was such a great time.  She was 9 when we took our daughter.  

At what aage would they enjoy Build a Bear ... I think maybe even older than 3/4 .... maybe 6 ... and I only say that because then they would understand what is happening.  

HC ... you'll have a ball, it's really a lot of fun.  Especially for the dads/boyfriends that you see in there.  The bears the guys make all have a very macho theme to them.    My first one was a biker ... leather jacket, leather pants, boots and sunglasses.  If I can find the leather outfits, I might make a biker gal for him.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2003)

I took my neices (6&7) and step-son (8) a few weeks ago to build-a-bear... they had a blast!!!  You'll be surprised at how much it costs though, you think $20 or so for the bear, $5 here for a shirt, $10 there for pants, $12 for shoes, etc...


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2003)

How true that is!  We're taking 3 friends and Jacquelyn and we're putting in $20 for each child ... then we told the parents that if they wanted clothes or other items, they'd have to send money with their children.  Jacquelyn has been doing odd jobs around the house and at her 'work' to save for extra clothes.  

In Disney, I'm sure we spent more than $150 between the 3 of us ... and that's american.


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 27, 2003)

Wow! Those bears can get pricey! How cute though, I can't wait to take Riley. It will be awhile, she's only 10 months. I might have to go there for me though. 

I can just imagine the biker bear, that must be so cute - ahem, um, I mean MACHO!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Whatcha doing for the 3-day weekend?



Hey honey! I'm not sure on what we are doing every day..but I know that Friday night we are going to a concert, and either saturday or sunday My family (mom,dad, sis, bro, & matt) are going to my Grannys Farm.. my grandma's birthday is Sunday. And we are having a barbeque! 

What are you gonna do???


----------



## Stacey (Aug 28, 2003)

Oh ya Build a Bear is very $$$


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 28, 2003)

G'Morning Stacey!  I am feeling GOOD today!! How about you?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 28, 2003)

Morning Stacey!  

You bet my bear is macho HC    Going there for you isn't really such a funny idea.  I've seen more teens/adults in there than I do kids.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 28, 2003)

Good MORNING HICKERCHICK & NT!! I feel Great today too.. I haven't sat down at work for more than 10 minutes total today..been all over this office walking soooo fast. So I am finally sitting & doing my computer work! 

got up at 4:45am and started my workout at 5am.. finished at 6am..and got ready for work! Had a great workout!
I did The hardest firm video I have..lots of pile' w/ weights, lots of squatting w/ weights, lunges w/ weights, lots of calf raises... My bootie and legs felt like jello when I was done!! 



Meals sooo far today
8:15am     5 slices turkeybreast, half a wholewheat bagel, 1 tbsp pb
11:15am   1.5scoops whey w/ water


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 28, 2003)

hi stacey i thought id visit your journal since you visited my silly one LOL you eat soooo well!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 28, 2003)

HI Ashtyn!! Thanks for visting~ COME back anytime
Thanks for saying I eat well.. I have my bad days..but I'm trying SO hard to be good!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 28, 2003)

Just put my before pictures in the mail to Butterfly!  Please be gentle with them!! Remember..I haven't worked out hard since before my surgery..and before that too..probably not since end of June (except for the last 2 wks that I have been back in the game!!)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 28, 2003)

Hi there, and I"m sure ya look great. 

Well I got that job.  So now on the 8th I'm moving back to San Jose. They offered me more than I expected. So things are looking good, and I'll be able to have 1 job, and hit the gym even harder and more consistent finally. 

Glad to see your feeling good and workign hard.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 28, 2003)

HEY DVLMN! 
CONGRATULATIONS ON THE JOB!!!!!!! THATS AWESOME!! I'm sooo happy for you!!!!!!!! 

Oh I'm with ya on the working harder..after seeing my pictures on print     
I don't even KNOW IF I'm gonna have Butterfly post them.. I mailed them to her though! But my god.. I wish I still had the body I had 2 years ago. I'm telling ya this past surgery..and the pain I had before it..really did me in... Yuck!!!!!!

Very Depressing I'm thinking about starving myself (Ya know I wouldn't though-hell I like food to much..thats my damn problem, I can't be consistent!!!!!) Pisses me off! Anyway.. NOW I will Be!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 28, 2003)

The last set of pics you posted ... weren't those recent ones?  Because they were smokin'!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 28, 2003)

Yeah, I think we are always our own worse critics... You are a hottie girl!!!

I'm a waitin on those pics


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> The last set of pics you posted ... weren't those recent ones?  Because they were smokin'!!



Thanks sweetie, really your TOO Kind!! LoL...But I had clothes on. I do know that I have been Blessed By My MOTHER With a pretty face...I look just like her, and so does my sister...BUT you haven't seen me in a sports bra...oh just wait~ yuck!! LoL

Ya those were taken in April 2003--at easter.

Butterfly--you are right though..we are our worst critic.. And I'm The WORST I think.. I know my mom gets sick of me saying crap about my body..but ..but..lol

U should get the pics tomorrow!  I put them in my mailbox yesterday-but missed the mail, so Its going today..I almost removed them this morning...embarrased..but IF I want to be In a Fitness magazine, I have to make the first step! And plus, I keep telling myself They are my Before pictures!!!  BECAUSE all this week, I worked every day but wednesday..ate great, and I'm ON A MISSION!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2003)

yesterday when I was watching the MTV awards I worked out  

Did Bicep curls w/ 12lb dumbbells- 3sets of 12
then with my 15lb. db.. 1 set of 12

Bicep curls (where youkeep your thumbs facing front (don't move wrist)   3 sets of 15 using 12db

lateral raise w/ 10lb. db  3 sets of 10 
shoulder press with 2 15lb dumbbells in each hand. 3 sets of 15

tricep extention- 3 sets of 12 w/ 10lb
                            1 set of 10 w/ 12#

tricep dip off my step- 3 sets of 15

Wrist curls w/ 10lb. 3 sets of 15

And I did a lot of other moves..just can't remember crap

also did step ups on my fanny lifter (14inch step) for about 10 minutes, doing different moves...
then I danced all over my living room floor..I was having fun..doing all these moves..thank god Matt didn't see me.. but I danced for about 15 minutes..combining aeorbic moves. I was drenched in sweat..crazy!!!!! 
FELT AWESOME


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 29, 2003)

MOrning hottie, ok no need to be embarrassed, you have seen the pics of me that are uup right??  Yeah you look so much better.  How are things today?  Did you get up this morning??


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2003)

Good MORNING My Fellow HOTTIE!!!! I'm good..thank you!  How are you today?? Nope I didn't get up this morning..on purpose though.. I stayed up late-till 11pm watching tv, and playing with Cody..I was SO hyper last night..soo I burned lots of calories! And I am getting off at 4pm (or sooner) today, and we are partying tonight.. SO I wanted to have a LOT of energy tonight. I'm going to workout at the GYM!! Tonight!! I can't WAIT!!!!!!!!!! ELLIPTICAL HERE I COME...  & Leg Extentions, leg press..OHHH I CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2003)

ohhh And YES SS I have seen your pics, and YOU LOOK AWESOME!!!!!!!!!! I WISH My abs were like yours!! Mine were 3 months ago..but I haven't worked them throughout the summer due to cysts & Surgery..sooo they are hiding right now..I want my 6 pack back!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2003)

WAITING TO LEAVE WORK..I WANNNNNA GO PLAY


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2003)

MEALS TODAY: 8/29

MEAL ONE:
1/2C OATS, 5 EGGWHITES, 1 TBSP PB

MEAL TWO:
1.5 WHEY W/ WATER, 5 STRAWBERRIES 

MEAL THREE:
2CUPS GREEN BEANS, 4 OZ. CHICKEN BREAST, 1 TBSP PB

MEAL FOUR: 
2 SCOOPS WHEY/ WATER (AFTER WORKOUT)

MEAL FIVE:
WILL BE: 5 OZ. CHICKEN, 1C. GREEN BEANS

GOING OUT TONIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 29, 2003)

Hey! Are you still here? Have fun tonight! Don't party too hard! 

I know what you mean about being excited to go to the gym! You are going to have such a great workout. 

Have an awesome weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 1, 2003)

Hey honey!! Ya I didn't leave work until 4:45 friday--was busy 

I did have a great workout at the gym friday night!!! I think I may go there lots more now..but you have to go soooo late b/c its packed- and its kinda small...maybe like 50X50.. something like that.

Hope your having a great weekend!!! I don't wannnnna go back to work tomorrow!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 1, 2003)

Started tanning on Friday.. thank god.. I was getting WHITE!!! LoL!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

Yesterday I went to this Awesome new Vitamin store we have here..and bought chocolate whey-Isopure, and a CLA (pill form). 


Hope everyone had a great long weekend! Mine was busy~ But Good!! We had a birthday party at my Grannys farm for her on Sunday...ate barbeque (I did good though-except for the cake..lol)
Yesterday I shopped forever w/ my mom!  I got a new pair of Nikes!  (needed them BAD!!!)

back to work..lovely!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

Meal One 
1.5 whey w/ water
1 CLA
2 Prenatals

Meal Two:
1.75whey w/ water
1 CLA


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 2, 2003)

morning!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

Good Morning honey! How are you??!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

Hello beauty


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

Hey Sexy How are you??!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 2, 2003)

I am excellent thanks, and you?  Here are the pics of our bears we made on the weekend.     It was a lot of fun.   When they put the heart in the bear, they make you do some silly stuff ... and as per anything I do, I must be a showman ... so I did a little dance, sang a bit and generally acted silly, but it was fun!!  I think we (mother-in-law, Trisha and I) were the only adults that did it ... the rest were way to 'grown up' for it I guess.  

Here is the first one ... the one on the right is the one Trisha made in Disney ... and the other was the newest addition.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 2, 2003)

and here is mine.  The one on the left is the Disney bear and the middle on is the new addition.  The one on the far left is a bear my daughter gave me when I graduated from Tech School.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

oh My Gosh THEY ARE SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I love all of them!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

I think its so neat when You get to put the heart in the bear!!!! Its just tooooo cute!!!  Thanks for sharing honey! I'm glad ya'll had fun!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 2, 2003)

We just got notice that your little girl is growing up.  I was only last week that boys sucked and this weekend, when her friends slept over, certain boys were cute.  Those mentioned were: Aaron Carter and Bow Wow (formerly known as little bow wow - child rapper).  We were talking about the house we're going to build next year, and baby nt - opps, pre teen nt said she'd need a room in the basement so she and her friends could talk about boys.    It happened so very quickly.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 2, 2003)

I got your pics hon!!!  You are just too cute for your own good   I'll scan & post them tonight, k?!?  If John is feeling up to it, he might do it today.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

hey stace i am good...nervous to hear from the dr. but still good.

nt...i cant wait for those moments


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I got your pics hon!!!  You are just too cute for your own good   I'll scan & post them tonight, k?!?  If John is feeling up to it, he might do it today.



YEAH!!! 
 Thanks girlie--don't know about the too cute part..but Thanks!  YOUR THE BEST!!!!! 

I'm sooo nervous..and tell him not to do the full body one, where my yucko legs are showing!!! PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

J'Bo-- I bet you are nervous!! I thought about you this weekend.. How are you feeling??


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> We just got notice that your little girl is growing up.  I was only last week that boys sucked and this weekend, when her friends slept over, certain boys were cute.  Those mentioned were: Aaron Carter and Bow Wow (formerly known as little bow wow - child rapper).  We were talking about the house we're going to build next year, and baby nt - opps, pre teen nt said she'd need a room in the basement so she and her friends could talk about boys.    It happened so very quickly.



Oh my gosh Nt Shes growing up soooo fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats tooo funny!!!! She wants a room in the basement huh?!! At least boys can't sneak in the window..like I did w/ Matt when we were dating!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> J'Bo-- I bet you are nervous!! I thought about you this weekend.. How are you feeling??



thanks sweety...feeling ok...still a little tired...probably from the stress though...cant lye on my left side though...but i am heading to the gym tonight and so i will feel better


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Stacey!
Glad you had a good weekend! How do you like that Isopure? yummy isn't it? 

naturaltan, those are sooo cute! that's too funny about your daughter. Mine is only 10 months old but already I can't believe how quickly she is growing. It's crazy!

J'bo, I don't know what's making you feel bad   but I hope you feel better real soon.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 2, 2003)

Hey hottie 
How are ya? 

OOOOH, PICS PICS PICS!!!   :bounce:


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> 
> naturaltan, those are sooo cute! that's too funny about your daughter. Mine is only 10 months old but already I can't believe how quickly she is growing. It's crazy!



the funny thing was the change was so apparent and sudden.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 2, 2003)

I'm with Jenny!!   Let's see those pics!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thanks sweety...feeling ok...still a little tired...probably from the stress though...cant lye on my left side though...but i am heading to the gym tonight and so i will feel better



I'm sure this is really stressing you out.. I thought you weren't suppose to workout? Or did they release ya?? Take care of yourself sweetie~~~


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

HEY Hickerchick!!  Thanks honey! How was your weekend? I do really like the choc. Isopure-- great change! 

JENNY! How are you sweetie-?? Yep- pics are coming.. they are not good of me, I don't look my best...but I will in a few months!!! 

HI YM!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

Hey stacey, glad you had a good weekend, as did I.  I know D can be a pain about not saying anything but he doesn't have to most of the time, I can just tell how he feels.  How are you today?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

HEY girlie!!! I'm glad you had a good weekend w/ your honey too!!!! I know what ya mean about being about to tell how he feels, Matts the same way! 
I'm good..not that busy at work...its been raining for awhile (and all weekend..) Its SLEEPING weather..lol.. 
How are you today?


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 2, 2003)

Stace, my weekend could have been better. dh and I argued for most of the weekend. not so fun. But we're much better now. Sometimes being married is a lot of work!
I can't wait to see your pictures! and I'm sure you are way too hard on yourself, I'm guessing you look AMAZING!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

Me I am exhausted, way too little sleep, tons of shopping in San Fran and not enough food.  But it was worth it.  I had a great time and 10 days and he is here


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

Hickerchick! Sorry you guys faught all weekend, that takes a lot of energy out of a person! Your so right--Marriage is A LOT of work-- I hear ya girl!!! Sometimes I don't know if its for me or not...but I Do Love Matt!  I'm glad things are better now with you two! When does he leave again?
Ha- I wish I looked amazing..really-after seeing the pics I have been super depressed..and working my ass off..and no cheating!!!! (except for cake at grannys, and not enough meals in yesterday)...


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

SS Sorry your soooo sleepy!!! thats great hes coming in 10 Days!! !YEAH for you!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hickerchick! Sorry you guys faught all weekend, that takes a lot of energy out of a person! Your so right--Marriage is A LOT of work--



Yep it is!

We found that by going back to the very basics of what we first started with helped out immensly!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

Same with Matt & I... we are pretending we are dating right now--its working great- we have been doing it since June!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 2, 2003)

Great minds must think alike  

I just asked my wife out on a date for this Friday.  We are going to our favorite place.   It's Detroit's oldest Italian restaurant - Ymmmmmmmmm.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 2, 2003)

That's what fade and I do too... we just had a lunch date


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 2, 2003)

For us ... it really seems to be working.  We haven't had an argument in over 3 weeks.    Go us!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 2, 2003)

That's awesome NT!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 2, 2003)

NT  - you're a STUD!

Have you started "hoopin" yet?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Great minds must think alike
> 
> I just asked my wife out on a date for this Friday.  We are going to our favorite place.   It's Detroit's oldest Italian restaurant - Ymmmmmmmmm.



Awww!~! Thats really Sweet YM!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

Cool Butterfly! Where did ya'll go eat at??  Hows Fade doing??
Hopefully getting better! 

Is it raining there?? Its been raining over here since 11am. And Thundering real bad!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

NT !!!! THATS WONDERFUL NEWS!!!! I'm really happy for you honey! 

Matt and I have been doing really good too.. thank god!!!! I don't think we have faught since my last dr.'s appt.. lol..


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 2, 2003)

thanks Stacey & BF ... we have put a lot of effort into making things right again!

YM ... have started hoopin' yet, butI plan on hitting the indoor coursts very soon so I'll be able to keep up with you.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 2, 2003)

It's good to see everyone (BF, NT, Stacey) is getting along with their SO!     Group hug


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> thanks Stacey & BF ... we have put a lot of effort into making things right again!
> 
> YM ... have started hoopin' yet, butI plan on hitting the indoor coursts very soon so I'll be able to keep up with you.



NT - 

Sweet !   It's definately "indoor weather" with all this rain.  I only played outside twice this summer although I'm playing at least twice a week inside.    

Our Flag Football season starts on Monday so I'm switching back to some plyometric exercises soon.   I'll do my best to make Barry Sanders proud 

 

Congrats on the lack of fighting Stacey!!    You seem way to nice to fight with anyway


----------



## butterfly (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Cool Butterfly! Where did ya'll go eat at??  Hows Fade doing??
> Hopefully getting better!
> 
> Is it raining there?? Its been raining over here since 11am. And Thundering real bad!!


It started raining about noon here...

We went to Don Picos, our fave Tex Mex food!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

BF~ I have heard about that Mexican rest.!! Matt & I will have to go there soon!  YUM! 

Nt~ It does take a lot of effort from both.. Matt & I are learning that one! 

YM~ Your too funny! Group hug--ready--?! Squeeze!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

Question:?

On the bottle of my CLA pills it says take with every meal... should I??? I am thinking of taking 2 a day. What do ya'll think?


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 2, 2003)

That's so funny that you guys say that, about the dating. and so true. We are going on a dinner and a movie date next week. 

NT - what do you mean by getting back to the basics? I could always use advice.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 2, 2003)

back to basics for us is going back to when we both remembered being happy.  Why were we ... what did we do then that we don't do now.  We have come up with some things we were arguing about now and tried to see why we didn't back then.  After we decided what was different, both us of made a real attempt at bringing back the old us ... our old thought patterns ... how we saw life back then as opposed to now.  So far, we've done exceptionally well , but then again, our backs were against the wall and the only way out was to either fight or give up.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

Okay been over at advantage Labs website doing research, and I'm really really thinking of buying LEPTIGEN! HMMMMMMMMMMM????
I'm going to think about it tonight, and probably order tomorrow.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

Sooo Ready for meal four!!!!! HUNGRY!!!!!! And Tonight I'm going to the Real Gym (not my house) and getting in a good workout and doing the Elliptical for 25 min. High intensity!  Can't wait!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

ok stace, how do you do High intensity on the elliptical, cause I have to do it tomorrow.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

I just go fast, not realll slow..and I make it a hard level..like hard to push...
This is hard to explain on here..LoL...


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

I understand what you are saying, plus I will ask j'bo, see what the master has to say  LOL


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 2, 2003)

hey girlies,
that's what I did this morning, the elliptical workout. was great. I also love setting the treadmill at a 15% grade and just hauling butt up that imaginary mountain! although, I only like to do that when it's raining here (all winter   ) and can't get outside to hike!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 2, 2003)

Ok... here come the pics!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 2, 2003)

Cody and Stacey 8/26/03


----------



## butterfly (Sep 2, 2003)

Stacey #1 -  8/26/03


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

holy cow chica tiny waist


----------



## butterfly (Sep 2, 2003)

Stacey #2 - 8/26/03


----------



## butterfly (Sep 2, 2003)

Stacey #3 - 8/26/03


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

ok it is official if I ever hear you say you feel fat, NO, you are tiny


----------



## butterfly (Sep 2, 2003)

Stacey #4 - 8/26/03


----------



## butterfly (Sep 2, 2003)

Cody - 8/26/03


----------



## butterfly (Sep 2, 2003)

"Our front yard with the new landscaping my mom and I did."


----------



## butterfly (Sep 2, 2003)

"Our Living Room"


----------



## butterfly (Sep 2, 2003)

WOW!!!  You guys did a great job!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 2, 2003)

Here's a nice one for an avi...


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 2, 2003)

Okay Stacey, I don't want to hear a peep out of you about not being happy with where you're at. You look great! What is your waist, like 10 inches?? You look so good girl! I know we can be our own worst critics, but I want you to BE KIND TO YOURSELF!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2003)

Great job Stacey!!   Looking buff 

Nice pad too  

How old is Cody??   He's cute.

 
YM


----------



## Jodi (Sep 3, 2003)

I love your home and Cody is an absolute doll I love dogs.  You look beautiful as ususal Stacey. 



You and than damn tiny waist I'm so jealous of


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

Thank you guys soooo much for being sooo Sweet & Kind!!!!! You know how to make a girl feel good! 

Cody is a cutiepie isn't he!! I just love him!!!!!! Hes my angel!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

Omg god though I'm kinda embarrased to have my pictures up..hehe!!! Thank you Butterfly SO much for posting them for me!!! Your such an awesome friend, I really Really Appreciate it!!!!!!   

Our yard took us Forever to do! I dug up the stuff that Perry Homes put in, and redid all of it..  Thanks for the compliments!!  Now I gotta keep it alive.. 

I do have a lot of work to do with my legs, abs, arms, ummm everything....and now you guys can help me 

Motivation is what I need lately..and I think this is doing it..having my pics up..I can see them all the time!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

Jodi~ Thank you so much girl!!  I don't look like YOU YET, but One day I hope to!  I love Dogs tooo!!!  Cody is my baby! 

I was blessed w/ a tiny waist..but lordy it goes out from there huh.. 
My mama gave me some hips..lol!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> ok it is official if I ever hear you say you feel fat, NO, you are tiny



Thank you girlie!! Guess I gotta watch what I say from now on..but as you can see..I do have an ass on me..hehe!!!!!

no really, thank you!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Okay Stacey, I don't want to hear a peep out of you about not being happy with where you're at. You look great! What is your waist, like 10 inches?? You look so good girl! I know we can be our own worst critics, but I want you to BE KIND TO YOURSELF!



Hickerchick, thanks honey! You really make me feel good. YOU are inspiring me though to get my bootie in shape before I get pregnant!!!! I know I am in shape, but I want to be FIT! Ya know?! Ya, I got a tiny waist-- 22 inches. Thank you so much- your right I can be the WORST critic of myself!!! I think I really needed to put my pics on here, cause I'm already feeling a little better about my body!  (and trust me its been a battle I fight daily for YEARS)!!!!

I promise to be Kind to myself --For my fellow Hotties (and I know Matt will be happy to hear this)


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

Good I am glad to hear you will be nice now.  I totally understand what you are saying about Matt, I think that is why D doesn;t say anyting, I think he doesn't want to make me anymore psyched out then I am   LOL  But you ar gorgeous, trust me you have a great butt, not a big butt, a great butt and I am sure Matt agrees    A budbble butt by most guys opinions is way better the a flat butt


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks YM! 

Cody is a year and 5 months!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

SS! Thank you honey! Your so sweet!! I agree w/ ya..that Matt doesn't say much cause it will either go to my head and make me work harder..or I will just say "Yeah right, whatever" to him when he does say something nice to me! He HATES that. 
YOU Have  a GReat but toooooo!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

hush missy, i think you are the cutest, plus I am with Jodi, I want your waist


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks SS!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

WHY Do I feel Like I am going to PUKE!!!! All Morning..since I woke up (didn't workout this morning..going to the gym tonight)..I feel like I am gonna PUKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 3, 2003)

uhhh ... I can't add anything else constructive that everyone else hasn't already said.   You look fabulous!!  

And the _texas crib_ looks stunning!  The living room is very big.  The other couple we visited in Texas had the same kind of living room.   Is the size of it kind of standard?  Here, you don't really see livingrooms that open unless you are in bigger than average size house.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks NT!  

Did you see the big deer above the fireplace? We just got another one on Sunday, its MUCH bigger!!  Matt is very proud.
No, our neighbors living room is VERY Small. It just depends on the floorplan & builder. We wanted a big living room, sooo thats what we were looking for. But actually.. our living room WAS a combined living/dining room. But we just took out the hanging light for the dining area, and made it one big living. We have a breakfast room, so don't need all that extra YET!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

I wish you can see my arm definition better in that one pic where I'm posing.. sucks... I have  big biceps when I flex and you can't tell in the picture! Oh well!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> WHY Do I feel Like I am going to PUKE!!!! All Morning..since I woke up (didn't workout this morning..going to the gym tonight)..I feel like I am gonna PUKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




hmmm? could there be a chance that you're pregnant?!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 3, 2003)

Oh, and good morning! 

I think shorty's right, my husband doesn't dish out the compliments like I would like either. Although, before I got pregnant he always called me "his little hard body", definitely want to get back to that! 

and Stace, looking at your pictures is going to motivate me to keep working hard - and I'm sure I'm not the only one!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> hmmm? could there be a chance that you're pregnant?!



well..thats what I was thinking toooo..but theres No way..I'm on birth control.. I missed two this weekend.. but that wouldn't happen that fast! Ya Know?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Oh, and good morning!
> 
> I think shorty's right, my husband doesn't dish out the compliments like I would like either. Although, before I got pregnant he always called me "his little hard body", definitely want to get back to that!
> ...



GooD morning!
awww thats funny..Matt calls me a goober!~ LoL You do look awesome Hickerchick..your abs are great! 

Thanks for saying my pictures will motivate YOU, I don't see How --but thanks!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> well..thats what I was thinking toooo..but theres No way..I'm on birth control.. I missed two this weekend.. but that wouldn't happen that fast! Ya Know?



I have a girlfriend who was on the same birth control pill as I am now for 3 years. Her baby is 2 weeks older than mine. Scary! I hope she tries a different pill. She was very overweight though, and they say that makes a difference on how well the pills work. Still, that's frightening.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

Oh My gosh Hickerchick~ ya that is scary! I have heard stories though where they do not work!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 3, 2003)

Did you two ever go to get the second opinion about having a baby?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

Not yet..in a few wks we go!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 3, 2003)

Great pics Stacy!!  

You are so TINY!!  If you ever call yourself fat again I will personally come slap you sane!  That waist is so friggin tiny!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

i know that is what we all have been telling her    Maybe she will listen now


----------



## Ashtyn (Sep 3, 2003)

omg stacey you are sooooooo tiny. im totally jealous. you can wrap your hands around that waist its sooooooo small


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 3, 2003)

Looking totally awesome. 

Cody has gotten sooo big to. 

The liptigen is cool, wouldn't be a bad idea for you either.  But your no were near fat, and get over it. Plain and simple. heheeh

But all your hard work is totally paying off.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Great pics Stacy!!
> 
> You are so TINY!!  If you ever call yourself fat again I will personally come slap you sane!  That waist is so friggin tiny!!



awww thank you sooo much Jen!! WoW I promise I won't call myself Fat ever again... for now! 
How are ya Jen?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

SS I promise I will start listening to you guys now.. I'm glad my pics are up now.. You can always yell at me!! LoL!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks Ashtyn!!! Actually I think I come about an inch from wrapping my hands around my waist..some days though its weird..my fingernails will touch..but that is sucking in! I DO HAVE LONGGGGG FINGERS THOUGH!! Swear!!  If I had my moms hands theres NO way I could!  But I got the Piano playing fingers is what my mom would always say!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Looking totally awesome.
> 
> Cody has gotten sooo big to.
> ...



hhehehe I have been waiting on you to respond..see the legs..now you know what I'm talking about this hole time.. they are like..just there..lol.. need Help! 
I think I may try liptigen..but I don't know.. $$$ Need to save my money.

Thank you so much Dvlmn for the compliment. 

I wish you could have seen me 2-3 yrs ago..I was ripped..but with all these surgeries/cyst/cramps..I find that I have to work LOTS harder ...it doesn't come as easy as it use to for me! 

My Cody Is growing huh..I think hes done now!  16 lbs.!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 3, 2003)

I burned all the pics on a CD for you... I'll send it when I mail the pics back 

BTW, Cory thinks you are soooo pretty, and hot of course


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

ohhh thank you soooo much sweetie!!!!! Your the best!!!!! That way my next set of pictures in a month or two.. I can mail the cd back, and you can just put it on that one!

awww really Cory said that!! I'm blushing..haha!!! Tell him Thanks!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

OMG!! Guys I am soooooooooo upset right now..well I have been all morning..and you are all making me feel better. At 11am I got called into the Operations Manager's office and we were going over all the new things that are happening in the office..started off as no big deal..then she told me that they are cutting my pay!!! I was making 4000 a month (w.o taxes) and now I will be at 2550-2600 BEFORE Taxes!!! I'm soooooooo upset..Hello I just bought a New House!!!!! Thank god I have no charge cards! But omg!!! I'm soo upset. I was balling my eyes out. The lady told me that our company was paying me Too much..and now that we have merged into this cheap ass company where things change/new rules DAILY.. that things are changing..including my pay. I'm sorry but I have been with this other company since I was 17 years old..and just b/c they merged shouldn't mean that my pay has to be cut THAT much!! Good God!!! I can't wait to tell my old boss..he still works here, but now I don't think he has as much sayso.. now he has partners, and an HR lady, and more..before we were just a small company. Its really getting out of hand here, with all the rules, and things that are changing..and job descriptions..   

I told the lady I have worked with for 6 years.. She and I were the only employees at the other company before we merged (besides the loan officers..but we were the main ones in the office..she was the HEAD processor and I was/still am her assistant. ) SHES PISSED. They cut her bonus yesterday..and now me.. 

 I don't even want to tell Matt. Thank god I didn't buy my new bar stools and coffee table this past weekend!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 3, 2003)

That just isn't right Stacey!!!

The only thing you can do is find another job!!!  Don't wait, start looking NOW!!!  I'll help you


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

YEP!! Thats what I'm doing!!!!!!! Its INSANE!!! I told 2 people here who I am super close to and they are sooo shocked!!! They said they are about to lose a very good employee! 
So True! I'm going to start looking tonight! 

Really- you can help?? I need all the help I can get!! !LoL!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

What sucks is I'm the one who brings in the money in the house. Matt does great when hes working overtime, but w/o it..he just does okay..and I was bringing in all the extra cash. SUCKS!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 3, 2003)

That is totally insane!! They can't just cut your paycheck into HALF?  Is this allowed by law? In Sweden it probably wouldn't, but we've got laws for everything over here 

Yeah, I agree, start looking for a new job, that's just not right!!

I'm sorry babe, keep that chin up and start looking for something new!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

Stace-  I say kill them with kindnes til you fnd a new job them give them a swift kick in the you know what.  That is all they deserve, they can't treat their employees like that or they won't have any.  Good luck hun, and jenny what are you doing up????


----------



## Jenny (Sep 3, 2003)

Pam, I've started my AM cardio again  On the days I have morning classes that means getting up at 5:30. Which is okay if I get to bed early


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

Ha Ha and does that happen, the whole bed early thing.  I feel bad I haven't had morning cardio since let me see, Friday.  So I am feeling bad.  But don't worry it start again tomorrow and tonight is HIIT cause J is mad at me  LOL  j/k  I seriously need it though, Jenny I feel like nothing has changed    Ok there is my whining for the day.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> That is totally insane!! They can't just cut your paycheck into HALF?  Is this allowed by law? In Sweden it probably wouldn't, but we've got laws for everything over here
> 
> Yeah, I agree, start looking for a new job, that's just not right!!
> ...



Hey Jenny! It is totally Insane!! Last night I talked to one of my loan officers on the phone(Who I work with processing his loan) and he told he was about to quit--that they are screwing him now on his commission.  And the way they treat him, etc. 
See the company hired this new HR/operations Manager, and then a guy who is over all the Loan officers..and ever since them two came onboard soooo Much has changed. 

What I am pissed off about is that when we were just the mortgage co. (before merging into this other company) My boss promissed me the moon & stars... saying that when we move to this other company we are ALL going to make more money, and now they are taking it away. 

My old Boss (who is now co-owner w/ 3 others) is going to meet with me this afternoon. I told him how upset I am and he said we will talk this afternoon.

On A GOOD NOTE... I spoke w/ another Loan Officer last night on the phone, who has been here for 6 years like me.. and Hes been working on the side with another man who owns a Mortgage company..and hes about to go work for him, and Quit here b/c of all the shit!! (and hes been friends w/ one of my bosses since he was 6yrs. old...soo that tells you that things are fucked up here)..anyway..he wants me to meet with this man tomorrow and maybe I am going with him.
This man has been in the mortgage business for 20 yrs..and he doesn't have a processor.. and hes doing all of his loans on his own and needs help bad.... SOOO I may take this chance..
I'm scared, but Like Pat (my loan officer) told me, Life is about taking chances!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2003)

Heya SS~ GOOD MORNING!

Thats what I'm doing--killing them with kindness....
while I write down all my contacts/print them off my email on the side...to take with me!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2003)

I haven't done my morning cardio this week either..been staying up WAY tooo late!! But I did get in a good bicep/tricep/Calf/abs workout last night..and 15 minutes of cardio on my aerobic step-up thing!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice job stace    Seriously you will find a company that will treat you like you need to be treated and you will go far.  What does matt do????


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> Thats what I'm doing--killing them with kindness....
> while I write down all my contacts/print them off my email on the side...to take with me!!!



How did you know that's what I always do when I leave a company.  

Well looks like you have some great prospects.  And have the attention of your boss to. So think prositive and see what you can get.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> hhehehe I have been waiting on you to respond..see the legs..now you know what I'm talking about this hole time.. they are like..just there..lol.. need Help!
> I think I may try liptigen..but I don't know.. $$$ Need to save my money.
> 
> ...



They say it takes 2 yrs for a dog to be about there full size.  

I think the liptigen would help but if your trying to save money it can wait ( I waited almost a month as well), just keep your eating right and you'll keep doing awesome. 

And shut up about your legs, you have great legs.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Nice job stace    Seriously you will find a company that will treat you like you need to be treated and you will go far.  What does matt do????



Matt works at an oilfield company as a machinist. (CNC Machinist is his title) He does good when they work overtime, but thats not all the time! 

And thanks sweetie!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

Darren is the same way, he makes ok money, not enough to live in Sacramento on his own, he lives with a buddy in a HUGE house right now, but when he works over time it is good money, but right now, tell me if this isn't nuts, working 5 ten hour days and then maybe a 8-10 hour shift this weekend, and this is not an uncommon work week for him.  He is a broker at E-trade.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 4, 2003)

it is scary changing jobs ... it's hard to think about leaving the security of a job, but sometimes it can be a blessing in disguise!

At the very least, you could meet with these people and listen to what they got to say and then decide from there.  I'd check with the labour laws to see if they can cut your pay that much without notice.  Going from $4000 after taxes  to 2500 before taxes is like a BIG cut.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 4, 2003)

OMG Stacey! That completely sucks!! But you are doing the right thing. Shorty is right, kill them with kindness in case you need a good recommendation, don't burn any bridges, then get the heck out of there as soon as you can! It is not worth it to be working somewhere that does not appreciate you, that is why I left my old company to be a stay at home mom for now.

BTW the company I used to work for did manufacturing and I hired CNC machinists all the time! I would have never known what one did before now.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> How did you know that's what I always do when I leave a company.
> 
> Well looks like you have some great prospects.  And have the attention of your boss to. So think prositive and see what you can get.



Really..you do that too..great minds thing alike!!! Hey I didn't build my relationship w/ all these people for nothing right! 

Yea I do have a few good prospects! (one HUGE one)  

I'm really really trying to stay positive & kill everyone w/ Kindness like SS said. I tell ya.. I had a kickass bicep workout last night b/c I was SO PISSED!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2003)

Dvlmn~ I didn't know that it takes that long for a dog to be full grown..I hope Cody dosen't grow anymore!!! I love holding him!

Yep, I am going to have to wait on Leptigen.. thank god I didn't order it tuesday when I was bored at work!

Thank you about my legs..but ummm. yea right..hehe!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2003)

NT- Your right, thats what my mom is checking on..to see if it is allowed for them to do this to me. 

It will be hard to change jobs..but I do believe its TIME!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> OMG Stacey! That completely sucks!! But you are doing the right thing. Shorty is right, kill them with kindness in case you need a good recommendation, don't burn any bridges, then get the heck out of there as soon as you can! It is not worth it to be working somewhere that does not appreciate you, that is why I left my old company to be a stay at home mom for now.
> 
> BTW the company I used to work for did manufacturing and I hired CNC machinists all the time! I would have never known what one did before now.



Thats too cool that you know what a CNC machinist is.. Matt knows sooo much about machines- its crazy!

Yep it really really does suck!
I'm meeting with my boss at 1pm..but I doubt He will tell me anything I want to hear!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 4, 2003)

Let's see, 1:00 your time, that's 11:00 my time. I'll be thinking about you then and sending lots of good thoughts your way.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2003)

Well, girl???  What happened at that mtg with your boss???

There are alot of resources in Houston to help you find a job.  I'll find the internet sites and post them for you.  I'll be glad to help you search too.  You just need to email me with the specifics about what you know how to do in order to pull up good prospects.

Unfortunately, I think it is totally legal for them to cut your pay.  They are probably doing it to give someone else more $ to stay and they know if they lay you off they'll have to pay unemployment.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2003)

Hickerchick, Your so sweet to think of me at that time!! Thanks girlie! 

Butterfly.. Ya houston does have a ton of ways to look for jobs. I am going to start this weekend on my moms computer, and in the newspaper. 
Your exactly right about them cutting my pay to pay someone more. They hired another processor and had to give her a salary.

At the meeting yesterday w/ my boss he explained to me why they did it. And he told me that he voted not to do it to me. But he was out voted by the other 3. The main reason they did it is b/c I was making more money than the Accountant here, and some others. My boss told me that he thinks I deserve making what I did.. and thats why He paid it to me. But now that we merged from the small the mortgage company we were, to this big private banking place everything is changing and unfortunatley that included my pay. Because according to Tina, the HR lady... I'm making more than other people with my job in the business. But thats Crap. I have been here for 6 years..but that didn't matter Mike said. He fought for me, and I believe him. He said that he would walk out the door right now, and start up that small mortgage company again..but he can't because he has $400,000 invested in this company.. That he gave the head man. SUCKS. Anyway... he told me that it will make him sooo sick if I quit because he has watched me grow up and we are friends, but he DID say that if He were me.. he would stay here, learn as much as I can from the HR/operations manager about processing loans, and everything she will teach me...and then quit in 3-4 months and go somewhere that will Pay me what I deserve. Or that maybe she will match what another co. would pay. 

This is just really bad. I Feel like all my hard work here has gone down the drain. Although my boss said it had NOTHING to do with ME, personally, just that I was making too much money for what I do....according to Tina (Hr Lady) NOT according to Him, or the lady who I assist! WHATEVER.

I have been sooo depressed since this happend. I am crying all the time at home and just soooo frustrated!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2003)

OHHH and to Top things off... Yesterday Matt found out that hes going back to the night shift (2pm-10pm) !!!! SOOO PISSED! Starting Monday!     

 just waiting for something else to happen.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear all this, but listen to your old boss, learn as much as you can and take clients with and find a new and better job with an even better company.  Yes you may be friends with your old boss but you have to watch out for yourself and your family and your best interest.  You will be ok, and I am so sorry about Matt. That is awful, cross your fingers and that will be the last bit of bad news.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 5, 2003)

Dear Stacey ... in this particular situation I can only offer you a shoulder to cry on and an ear to bitch.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2003)

Thank you Nt!!  I need it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your so wonderful to me!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2003)

SS~ Hey honey! Thank you soo much. I am hoping this is it too. I am going to listen to my old boss.. and he told me that if there is something bigger & better out there for me, don't worry about him! And Ohhh I won't! (we can still have lunch!)


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2003)

On a good note.. Cody & I went for a 3 mile speedwalk last night at 9pm (after I tanned)...then I did 3 sets of 20 Lunges w/ weights. 
Also did Pile' squats-  4 sets of 20 holding 2 12lb. dumbbells
calf raises w/ weights at shoulders - 3 sets of 25

& I did my abs!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2003)

OH and the old me probably would have gotten a yummy dinner last night.. BUT I made me Protein pancakes  (used 7 eggwhites, 1 yolk, 1/3 c. oats, 2 packets of splenda, drizzle of baking soda, and a teaspoon of vanilla! 
YUM! 
w/ 3tbsp. of sugarfree syrup


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

oh that sounds so nummy statec  you and your puppy are so cute, i want a puppy now


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 5, 2003)

so if you raced who would win, hhahaa you or cody?

sorry to hear about the job  sounds like your old boss does care but sometimes there hands are tied, which really sucks. 

I wish you the best and like everybody has said, learn everything you can and then move on. Well that or give that one person you'd mentioned who really needs a processor a call.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2003)

SS! Thanks!  I just love Cody sooo much! Hes very special to me, and I treat him like hes my child. Every friday Morning I drop him off at "grandma's" (my moms) so he can play outside with her 2 collies. He Loves them! And I pick him up after work.. doggie daycare  hehehehe

I love those Protein pancakes!!!! I'm hooked (and I'm outta eggs now )


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2003)

Dvlmn~ Hey babe!! How are you today?? Whatcha doing this weekend??

Ummm.. I think Cody would win..he Can RUN SOOO FAST!!!!!
haha!

I know your right..my boss feels sooo bad about whats happend!!! 
I just don't know about that other Mortgage place.. I couldn't Grow with them b/c its a small place.. sooo I really would like a bigger company..maybe.?!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 5, 2003)

Gonna pack on saturday, and then go to disneyland on sunday. 

Then monday I get the truck and we load it up and move. I think I'm going to start my job a couple days early since we're going to have to put everything in storage. Christie found a really nice place but it isn't available til Oct. 1.  I'm excited and nervous about my new job. lol

oh yeah i bet cody is a little speed demon to. 
on the job, just from personal experience. The smaller companies pay better, however there isn't much room to grow. The bigger companies follow the BS rules about this guy has to earn more than this guy, kinda like what they are pulling on you. However you have a chance to climb the so called ladder at the bigger places.  The whole thing is a hard decision. I got lucky and finally have an awesome job that pays great.  But took me 9 yrs and 7 companies to find it.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 5, 2003)

awww honey, I'm so sorry. This situation really sucks. I don't know what to tell ya. I'm sending you a hug.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2003)

Thanks for the hug!!! YOUR The best !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey dvlmn!! Your sig has a quote from "night of 1000 corpses", is that a good movie? I was at the video store yesterday looking at it but I seriously could not rent it because it WOULD SCARE ME TOO MUCH!! I love scary movies, but I can't watch them anymore. They freak me out too much! So, how was it?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2003)

Fade and I took our 15 yr old son to a Rob Zombie concert a year or so ago... "Night of 1000 Corpes" is his movie and he had it playing up on those big TV screens and let me tell you... it was one demented, sick piece of work!!!

Fade, of course, wants to see it but I'll never watch it


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2003)

OMG.... NO WAY COULD I WATCH A SCARY MOVIE..


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 6, 2003)

LOL, me either, I can't handle them anymore!

Stacey, I keep forgetting to tell you how cute Cody is! What a little sweetie! I am going to post a pic of my puppy for you in my journal so you can see her.  She's such a good dog! Although I took her swimming this morning and she really stinks right now, I need to make my husband give her a bath!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2003)

hey you!
Happy Monday!
How was your weekend? Do anythng exciting?
Me? Fine..worked all weekend..noting too excinting here..another day..
oh, looks like my loan ISgoing to happnen!
wahoo!
Have a great day!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 8, 2003)

Hey Stace! 

How was the weekend? some quality time with your honey? I need some quality time with my honey too 

Have you started looking for a new job yet? I hope so, cause you deserve something better 

How's the diet and training going?


Jen


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

Morning Statcey    I have some cookies sitther that need to be sent to someone who will love them, and I ate NO Dough, which is a second, first was when I made j'bo's  LOL    So if you want them.......................chat later babe I have class in two hours and it will take me an hour to get there


----------



## Stacey (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> LOL, me either, I can't handle them anymore!
> 
> Stacey, I keep forgetting to tell you how cute Cody is! What a little sweetie! I am going to post a pic of my puppy for you in my journal so you can see her.  She's such a good dog! Although I took her swimming this morning and she really stinks right now, I need to make my husband give her a bath!


Hey girlie!  How was your weekend?
Thanks for saying Cody is a cutie!!  He's my baby!
I would love to see a picture of your dog! 
Does he like taking baths? Codys gotten pretty good at them.. he gets them weekly!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 8, 2003)

Ohhh SS Your cookies sound soooooooooo GOOOOOD--but I really shouldn't be cheating right now..but But But.. LoL!!! I don't know honey!!! LoL!!! I DO WANT THEM..But I don't NEED them..ya know! 

Ohhh Good Morning toooo!! Have fun at school!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 8, 2003)

Hey Burner.. Happy Monday to you! (not sooo happy here.. lol..I'm at work..yuck!!!!)

Thats great about your loan!  Yeah!! How have ya been? Did you see my pics ..on page 12 or 13?? 

Have a great Colorado day!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

It is ok stacey, if you don't want them, I have plenty of guys that will goblle them up no questions asked    chat later babe


----------



## Stacey (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Stace
> 
> How was the weekend? some quality time with your honey? I need some quality time with my honey too
> ...



HEY JENNY!  How are you sweetie? I Know your wishing for some quality time with your sweetie!!! 
I did spend some time w/ Matt on saturday and just sunday night. Saturday night (he worked saturday 6am to 2pm) then we went to a birthday party for one of his coworkers from 5pm to 9pm.. had to leave early b/c Matt had to wake up at 4am for work Sunday morning. Sunday I hung out with my Mom --went grocery shopping..then out to eat w/ Matt & my brother that night! Then faught w/ Matt last night   --about crap!! He gets Mad when I take the bills of the counter (I hate hate hate having papers on the kitchen counters...so I put them in the drawer) Well He couldn't find a bill.. still can't..and of course its My fault..whatever. 

Anyway.. I did look in the newspapers yesterday for jobs..and theres not much..but I'm gonna keep looking! 

How was your weekend Jen??? Hopefully good! 
My diet and Meals are  You would be so proud!
Friday night I went rollerblading with my Friend (lives by me) for an hour (at night) it was fun!!! 
Then Saturday she and I met at the gym at Noon and worked out until 1:30!  Then we went and tanned. It was cool! I have a new workout buddy!!! 
We are going to keep each other motivated.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2003)

Morning Stacey ... 

I put pics of the newest braided hair colours in SS journal if you're interested.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> It is ok stacey, if you don't want them, I have plenty of guys that will goblle them up no questions asked    chat later babe



I know But I FEEL BAD.. You took time to make them & everything.. I DO WANT Them..but I can't cheat for 2 wks. 

what to do, what to do???~
 

unless.... you just tell me they are fatfree/sugarfree..haha


----------



## Stacey (Sep 8, 2003)

MORNING NT!! Hell ya Of course I'm interested~!! WooHOO!!! PICS OF NT!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 8, 2003)

I have a stupid meeting now w/ the processors and the mean bitch Human resource lady..yuck.. I hate these meetings.. every week!! starts at 9:30~ gotta jet!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> HEY JENNY!  How are you sweetie? I Know your wishing for some quality time with your sweetie!!!
> I did spend some time w/ Matt on saturday and just sunday night. Saturday night (he worked saturday 6am to 2pm) then we went to a birthday party for one of his coworkers from 5pm to 9pm.. had to leave early b/c Matt had to wake up at 4am for work Sunday morning. Sunday I hung out with my Mom --went grocery shopping..then out to eat w/ Matt & my brother that night! Then faught w/ Matt last night   --about crap!! He gets Mad when I take the bills of the counter (I hate hate hate having papers on the kitchen counters...so I put them in the drawer) Well He couldn't find a bill.. still can't..and of course its My fault..whatever.
> 
> ...



Hey Sweets! 
I'm glad your weekend was good!  Sounds like fun. I'm sorry you and Matt faught, especially about silly not so important things  You want to keep it nice and clean and mean well, there's no reason for him to yell at you for that!
My weekend was good! Relaxing and nice. Had some great workouts! Tried Kickboxing yesterday and it was SO much fun! 
Kicked back with friends watching movies and stuff. And were chatting with Justin a lot  That always makes me happy!

Yeah, keep looking for jobs, it can take time sometimes!

I'm glad your meals and workouts are going well!  Good job honey!! I'm doing good to, since I was able to get back in the gym again my motivation has grown a lot! 

Yeay, a new workout buddy! I need that too 

Have a nice Monday sweets, I'm off to teach a spin class now!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 8, 2003)

Hey Jenny~ Sounds like you had a great weekend! I LOVE kickboxing.. I wish our neighborhood gym would offer it.. they have step, and regular aerobics & yoga.. .hoping for kickboxing soon.. I know they did it last year! I bet you had fun!!

I'm glad your meals are good toooo..they always are honey


----------



## Stacey (Sep 8, 2003)

Meals Today- September 8, 2003

1. Protein pankcakes (6 eggwhites, 1 yolk, 1/3c oatmeal, 2 packets splenda, 1 tsp vanilla extract)

2. 4 slices of turkeybreast, 15 saltfree peanuts, 8 red grapes

3.  2 scoops protein pwd.(I think a little more than that..oops)
     mixed w/ water.
     5 strawberrys
     10 saltfree peanuts

4.  6 oz. chicken breast, 1cup greenbeans, 1 tbsp pb

5.  2 scoops protein pwd. w/ water.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 8, 2003)

I had protein pancakes for breakfast saturday & Sunday.. I am SO hooked on them.. (cept I used 7 eggwhites, 1 yolk both days)

I LOVE THEM!!!!!! I went through a carton of eggs this weekend.. starting to feel like I'm thinking right about my foods to get the body I want! Yeah!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

stacey you are soooooo cute I keep looking at your avi with you and cody and it makes me so happy


----------



## Stacey (Sep 8, 2003)

awww thank you honey soooo much!! You just made me smile So Big Sitting here at work!!!!! I think you made my day!!!  
  

Your sooo sweet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 8, 2003)

I need to post my workouts for the weekend.. They were great! 

Friday night I rollerbladed with my friend (and her dog- a ? something Husky ...BEAUTIFUL Dog.. Cody couldn't go.. I think he will pull me wayyyyyyyyy toooooooooooo fast.. LMAO) we had fun-for an hour! Then did abs at home, and had a protein shake when I was done (even though I wanted a beer.. I did goooood..and I didn't snack while watching a movie by myself!  )

Saturday I got up had protein pancakes, cleaned a lot, then worked out..

I did 15 minutes on elliptical, and 17 minutes running on treadmill w/ incline from 4% to 8%. Was sweaty~
Then I did trained my arms. Lots of different moves since I was at the Real Gym!  Did that Rope tricep pushdown, then switched to a bar (that V's out) for a tricep push down. 
Then used the bar again (all on that pulley thing)
for Bicep curls
Did Regular Bicep curls w/ 17lb dumbbells.. 3 sets of 10, then used
15lb db. for Bicep curls (did 15 reps)

I did tricep extentions w/ dumbells (w/ one hand resting on bench.) using 12lb. db 

Did My abs on the inclined bench. (LOVE THOSE) I think I did about 200 reps because I would do them in between arm breaks.)

Also Did more..just can't remember. I'm going to start taking a journal w/ me! 

AND Oh Ya.. I did calf raises on the leg press!  Turning my toes different ways!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 8, 2003)

Definitely get a journal to record your workouts!!!  We use those daily planners.  If I didn't write down what I do I'd never remember!!!  I have to right down the wt and reps after each set or I totally forget 2 sec later


----------



## butterfly (Sep 8, 2003)

This is the one I use...

workout journal


----------



## Stacey (Sep 8, 2003)

awesome!! THANKS BUTTERFLY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 8, 2003)

Stacey, your workouts and food look GREAT!! You are so close to getting that bod you want! I think you look great already but since you dont I'm humouring you!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 8, 2003)

LoL --Thank you soooooo Much HiCker.. HAHA.. I'm kidding.. thanks hiker!

GUESS WHAT?!!! I'm getting COOKIES From SS!! YEAH!!! can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1      
Of course I will SHare W/ Matt....maybe!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 8, 2003)

Staecie (hee hee  ) Hey I want coookies!! No, actually I don't need them. We are having an early birthday party for Riley this weekend and I will be eating TONS of ice cream!  Don't share with Matt, you need them more!!   Hey guess what, I got some good news today, my dh is only leaving for 8 weeks - not 10!!   May not seem like a big difference but it is!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2003)

Hickerchick!!!  Hey babe! Oh That is wonderful news about your DH! YEAH!!!!! That will make a difference, I know honey!!  Thats awesome!

How old will Riley be? A year right?!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

How are doing stacey, I almost ate one of your's and NT's cookies, but no worries they are all still there, I will mail them later today.  I forgot them on my way to work  LOL


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

Morning Stacey!!!  Isn't it beautiful today!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> How are doing stacey, I almost ate one of your's and NT's cookies, but no worries they are all still there, I will mail them later today.  I forgot them on my way to work  LOL



  no cookies for you missy..you have a comp soon!!! Just kidding!!!!!! 
I can't wait to get them!!! I was telling my mom about them yesterday! 

Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2003)

Good Morning Butterfly!!  YES IT is a beautiful day!!!!! Can't wait for lunch time to get out of this office & enjoy!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

So stace did you go out and get some sun for me on your lunch????

How is the day giong????


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2003)

HEY SS-- Yes mam.. all I did was drive around for 30 minutes w/ my T-Tops off! 

Today is a HORRIBLE DAY!! I am really trying hard not to QUIT!!! I hate this place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2003)

Hows your day going SS


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm sorry your job is sucking.  Great that you got some sunshine though, we're having none of that here.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

Besides it raining and it being cold I HATE THIS!!!!  But it does make going home to do homework easier, I am kinda irritated, the guy who no showed yesterday isn't here again today so I have to wait for everyone to get back from lunch before i can leave.  And I have been covering his ass all day and doing my work    Otherwise as soon as I leave here I will be swell!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2003)

sorry no sunshine there! It rained here a lot the past 2 weeks so I know how you guys feel!!!
Omg.. ss.. you poor thing. I hate having to cover for people who are no shows!! Sorry honey!!!!!

Hi Hickerchick  how are you sweetie?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> HEY SS-- Yes mam.. all I did was drive around for 30 minutes w/ my T-Tops off!



I had to read this twice to make sure it was a car that you were driving in.   Driving with my T - tops off ... all I saw was driving tops off.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2003)

MEALS TODAY 9-9-03 ( I HAVE been married for a year and 6 months today )

Meal One: 1/3c oats, 5 eggwhites, 1 tbsp pb

Meal two:  4 slices of turkey breast, 15 sf peanuts, 10 red grapes

Meal three: 2 scoops whey, 5 strawberries, 10saltfree peanuts

Meal four (will be at home): 6 oz. chicken breast, 1 cup greenbeans, 1 cup ranchstyle beans

Meal five:  1.5 scoops whey w/ water

TONIGHTS Will Be LEG/Calf/AB Workout at the Gym!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I had to read this twice to make sure it was a car that you were driving in.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)

I was just about to phone and find a quick flight to see that!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2003)

Lmao... ONLY You would!!  

How r ya sweetie?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)

I"m great, and you?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

Think since I came in early to work 7:30am!  I'm going to leave early


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2003)

LUCKY BUTTERFLY!!! I Am Promising myself that one day soon I'm calling in sick!!!! 
Butterfly--hope you have a great night!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm glad your doing good NT.

I have a bad additude today, and I'm just in a pissy mood..ya know.. only b/c of this place.. WORK..in 20 minutes I'll be better!!! 

Thanks for asking!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 9, 2003)

yeah Stacey,  I didn't talk to you today at all!  I have not been on the computer much the past couple of days, how are you doing hotstuff? It sounds like you need to use up your sick time now!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2003)

Hiker I KNOW I missed you!!!!!! But I haven't been on much this week either 
I'm okay.. your right.. I'm sooo using up my sick time!! I may call in tomorrow.?? not sure yet!! Hell I should have today.. it took me an hour and 30 minutes to get to work

Whats new w/ you babe? Hows your little angel doing??


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 10, 2003)

Hi hot stuff


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2003)

Morning Sexy!!!  

GUESS WHAT?! I'm getting cookies from SS today!!!!   Or tomorrow.. I cannot wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks to you I had the craving for them..lol!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 10, 2003)

Opps sorry...believe me your not gonna want to share them


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2003)

morning Stacey!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2003)

LoL-- I know J'Bo--thats what I heard!!!! I'll just call it my cheat..and then not cheat on Sunday!  I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!

I think NT is getting some toooo!!! 

Good Morning NT!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 10, 2003)

Yezzzzz, miss stacey and NT are getting cookies,


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2003)

Yeah!! I cannot wait!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2003)

Last nights workout--at the real gym!

20 Minutes HIT on elliptical ( I had incline all the way up, and my setting for how hard was set on 8 & 9.. sometimes 7.. Killer for me!! 

Leg Extentions:   4 sets of 15  55# then switched to 65#
Leg Curls: 4 sets of 12 with 65#
Leg Press: 3 sets of 12 (feet shoulder width apart) @ 80#
                  2 sets of 12 (feet More than shoulder width apart & turned out a little) using 80lbs.
                  2 sets of 15 Pile' (On the leg press..hehe) 75#

Calves on leg press Toes Turned out: 3 sets of 10 w/ 65lbs
                                Toes turned IN:   3 sets of 10 w/ 65lbs
                                Toes straight:      3 sets of 10 w/ 70Lbs.

also did abs on Incline bench: 4 sets of 25 holding 10lb weight
 V-crunch abs:  3 sets of 20
 oblique crunch 3 sets of 15 (on each side)
 regular crunches 2 sets of 25


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Yezzzzz, miss stacey and NT are getting cookies,


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2003)

Yum YUm YUM!! I wonder when they will come??!!  I cannnnot waiiiiiiiit!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2003)

You're such a little ab crunching machine   Wish I had that much dedication to my abs


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 10, 2003)

Yeah, good job rockin those abs! I can see that six pack busting out!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You're such a little ab crunching machine   Wish I had that much dedication to my abs



LoL.. Thank ya sweetie!!  Guess I'm on a mission to see that six pack again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2003)

THANKS HIKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2003)

I am such a dork. I went and asked the recep. if she had gotten a package for me yet....lol.. (like it would come that fast huh SS).. I told her its personal and to please not open!!

Now I'm thinking its coming tomorrow..and I was gonna call in sick..but not if theres Cookies coming!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> LoL.. Thank ya sweetie!!  Guess I'm on a mission to see that six pack again!!!!!!!!!



that's what it's all about!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 10, 2003)

it will be there monday stace    that is what the shipping place told me


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2003)

Thats Right NT!!! 


Ohhh man... I HAVE TO WAIT TILL MONDAY.. 

hehehehe..I'm sooo craving a cookie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sure they are soooo worth the wait!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2003)

Meeting my friend at the gym at 9pm tonight (big brother4 comes on at 8pm...can't miss that..lol!!)

Will do cardio & Bicep/tricep/abs. 

Meals were great today..umm...except for 5 little bites of sour patch kids..those things are great..but I know sugar sugar sugar!!!!

Meal one:
6 eggwhites, 1 yolk

Meal two:
2 scoops whey, 15 peanuts, 5 strawberries

Meal three:
4 slices of turkey breast, 10 redgrapes

Meal four (will be at home)
6 oz. chicken breast, 1c. green beans, 1/3c ranchstyle beans

Meal five
1.5 whey w/ water
1 tbsp pb


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2003)

leaving work now..FINALLY..ONE CRAZY Day!! I'm sooo worn out, and my feet hurt from these High heels!!!!!!!!!
its almost 6pm..yuck!!

 
Night guys!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Lmao... ONLY You would!!
> 
> How r ya sweetie?


no..er..I was kinda hoping for the same thing...
let's see..hot, young Texan driving around with her top off....
that paints one helluva visual!

Hey! Congrats on the 1.5 years! Are you going out to do a mini-celebration?

Any luck with a new job?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 11, 2003)

Heya Burner....your too funny!!
I got your emails to my hotmail..will email ya back soon 

Thanks on the congrats! I wish we were going to celebrate but Matt is working 12 hour shifts till next tuesday or longer?! 

Nope..no luck yet. 

Hope your doing good honey!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 11, 2003)

Hi! Have you eaten your sour patch kids yet today??


----------



## Stacey (Sep 11, 2003)

yes.. I feel so weak today (as in craving everything)
I had 4 sour patch kids


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 11, 2003)

LOL I know what you mean. I want, let's see, a root beer float, peanut butter cups, chocolate peanut butter ice cream, not neccessarily in that order! 

My honey and I are having a date tonight, we're going to the movies and I am going to have peanut butter cups!! Maybe. I'm always so good when we go out that I just want to have something for once and not worry about it and not feel guilty!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 11, 2003)

LoL~~ YUM Those sound so yummy too!!!!! I love penut butter cups. I bought the sugar free kind 2 wks ago...and I was having one little one every other day.. (bitesize)..they are good..taste like the REAL ones! 

Ohh cool a date w/ the hubby!! Have fun honey. I'm like you..normally Matt gets the popcorn w/ LOTSA butter & a red ICEE slush---then I'll get a water----sooo borging.

You need to enjoy something .. you have been doing great. 

Of course don't listen to me.. I just ate a tiny chocolate chip cooke (the soft batch kind) sooooo I'm just wanting someone to cheat with me..haha!!!)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2003)

hey!
kinda funny how Matt can eat anything he wants and you ave water...
I usually get a thing of Hi-c..I know..sugar, hopefully not as bad as a soda..but need something w/ taste to suck on while watching.

Keep your chin up, babe-
with your abilities and the market the way it is..(every body refinancing and buying...there should be several opportunities out there for you!

Kris keps telling me I 'look fine'..I think she is plotting on me. I think she wants me to fatten up so other women won't look at me...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

Good morning, Stacey!
havea great weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks Burner!! Hope you have a wonderful weekend too darling!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey!
> kinda funny how Matt can eat anything he wants and you ave water...
> I usually get a thing of Hi-c..I know..sugar, hopefully not as bad as a soda..but need something w/ taste to suck on while watching.
> ...



Thanks so much! Your sooo sweet! 
I will keep my chin up! I'm actually going to a Mortgage Womens seminar in October (3 days) it is about processing...so I'm excited about that!! 

Thats funny about Kris telling u that... haha.. don't u go fatten up though cutie pie!!!

I'm sure you will be just as sexy though if you do!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 12, 2003)

Last nights workout at the gym was GREAT!  I picked up my neighbor/friend and we went to the gym right at 6:15pm --
(instead of my usual waiting till 8:30)

15 minutes on elliptical w/ incline all the way up.. and set on 8 for how hard it was.

12 minutes on Treadmill..running every 2 minutes. Incline at 8 while walking fast & at 3 when running..felt great!!!

Rope tricep extention- 3 sets of 15 @ 40# (I think.)
Tricep Extention holding 10#db. 3 sets of 15 
Overhead extention holding 17# db 3 sets of 20
Bicep curls w/ 17# db. 2 sets of 10
                  w/ 15# 2 sets of 12
Hammercurls  3 sets of 12 w/ 12# Dumbbell
Tricep Machine - 3 sets of 15 @ 35#

Leg press (light weight)
3 sets of 20 reps-  80lbs.
Leg Curls (light weight)
3 sets of 15 reps- 50lbs

Incline Crunches-  2 sets of 30
Reverse Curls-      3 sets of 15
Twisting Crunch-   3 sets of 16


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 12, 2003)

hi there   Figured I'd check in while I ate. This new job is hectic so far, but I'll get it calmed down soon.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 12, 2003)

Hey sweetie
I bet it is crazy right now..hang in there sweets..your gonna do great there!!!!!! 

Have a wonderful weekend!!

OH & Guess what..come monday I'm on  a mission. I spoke with a Fitness model this morning (my bosses wife) and she said she will do my makeup, help me prepare, and Hook me up with all of her contacts when I'm ready!!!!!  I'm SO excited!!!! I'm On A REAL mission now!!!$$!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2003)

WOW!  That's great!!!  Make sure you tell us when your first comp is so we can come cheer you on!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 12, 2003)

Well I'm not going to do the Comps.. too chicken ~~I just want to do fitness magazines/model for clothing....etc..etc..!!  

This girl--she was MS. METRX, a hawaiian tropics girl, was on about 10+ covers of Muscle Magazine... Never did a comp. I want to do that sort of stuff..


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2003)

Yeah, that does sound like more fun!

Wish I could but my stretch marks from being pregnant are way too bad


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeay honey!! Before we know it our Stace will be on the cover of M&F Hers!  That would be so cool!  

How was your weekend? Mine was good, I was just relaxing after an exhausting week 

Have a great monday babe!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

don't forget us little people when we come to get a magazine autographed.  

I know that you aren't that far off Mrs.Hawaiian Tropics, Mrs. Budwiser, etc ...


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

morning Stacey    So how was the weekend?????  You better let me know if something comes today


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Yeah, that does sound like more fun!
> 
> Wish I could but my stretch marks from being pregnant are way too bad


i thought  a little plastic surgurey would fix that?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Yeah, that does sound like more fun!
> 
> Wish I could but my stretch marks from being pregnant are way too bad



let _us_ be the judge of that ...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

Listen to the Wise One:NT


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Yeay honey!! Before we know it our Stace will be on the cover of M&F Hers!  That would be so cool!
> 
> How was your weekend? Mine was good, I was just relaxing after an exhausting week
> ...



Hey Jenny!  I had a pretty good weekend.. lots of relaxing! I'm glad you got to relax too!!  Hows school going for you? 
have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> don't forget us little people when we come to get a magazine autographed.
> 
> I know that you aren't that far off Mrs.Hawaiian Tropics, Mrs. Budwiser, etc ...



aww how could I forget my SPECIAL FRIENDS HERE!! No way dude!! I love all of you!!! This goal of mine may take me 8 months to a year.. but I'm soooo going to try hard!!
I only wish I could be on the cover of M&F for hers!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> morning Stacey    So how was the weekend?????  You better let me know if something comes today



Hey girlie~~ I was off yesterday and just got here.. & Theres COOKIES on my desk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your sooo SWEET!!! I tasted one of them.. OMG!!!!
  THEY ARE AWESOME!!! now How am I gonna keep my fingers outta that box all day today.. haha.. Girl They are YUMMY!!!!!!!!
THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!
And Thank you so much for the sweet card!!! Your the best!!!!!!!

ps.. now I have your address... don't be suprised if you don't get a lot of cards from me in the mail.. I LOVE sending cards 

Thank you Pam!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

YEAH!!!!  I am so glad you got them, that just made my day      That makes me so happy!!!!!!!!  I love sending people things and stuff like that!!!!  So did you take a sick day yesterday missy????  We missed you.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

I LOVE sending people stuff too.. sooo I know how you feel!! You definatley made my day today---it was great having a gift for me on my desk when I got here.. I really really appreciate it honey!!!! 

yep, I took a sick day yesterday!!!! It was a well needed one..but what sucked was I am actually having bad cramps since Sunday. & I'm bleeding .. like as if Aunt flo is here..but I just had her 2 weeks ago?! I know its a symptom of Endometreosis though, So I'm not to worried!!
I took it easy yesterday..took Cody to the vet to get his Parvo shot, Rabies, and annual checkup..he was soo scared!! I took him to Petsmart afterwards and got him some goodies for being such a good boy!! I pretty much spent the day with cody! Then I came home and did PILATES for 40 minutes..thinking it may help my tummy..it kinda did! And I also took a short 15 minutes fast walk w/ Cody after dinner! 

I MISSED YOU GUYS TOO!!! I sooo Wanted a computer yesterday!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 16, 2003)

How much can you spend? I do purchasing here maybe I can build one up and buy it, then you could pay me back.  We get some pretty killer discounts.  

Good morning. I hit the gym today.  I'm finally back at it.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

HEY D!! ARE you serious?? Omg -- I could never do that to you!!! I have one..its just broke.. real broke~! So we were going to get a new one after christmas.. 
your sooo sweet!!

I'm glad your back in the gym!!!  Yeah You!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 16, 2003)

Well when you want one for christmas let me know. Yes I can do that. heheheeh I'm in charge of buying everything for integration here at this new job. and the manager already said I can buy stuff for personal use cheap if I want to.



Thanks, I'm sore already. roflmao

you gonna do that competition thing fire is talking about?  I'm considering it. lmao


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

YOU ARE SO SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I Will THINK Of that when its time.. THANK YOU SOOOMUCH!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 16, 2003)

Not a problem smiley.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

I know why I have cramps.. duh!! Aunt Flo is here (came yesterday) FUN!!!
man shes an evil person...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 16, 2003)

dat sucks.

So your gonna be a model and you have hookups? Kick ass, that's awesome for you.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

Mine lasted 4 days last time  LOL  I love having whacked out hormones sometimes.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> dat sucks.
> 
> So your gonna be a model and you have hookups? Kick ass, that's awesome for you.



well hopefully next year at this time I will be one


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Mine lasted 4 days last time  LOL  I love having whacked out hormones sometimes.



ME TOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

umm I just finished my first cookie.. I have been working on it all day.. theres a tad peice left.. Girl. these are SWEET!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 16, 2003)

were's my cookie.

now i'm jealous


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

sorrrrrry  I would send you the some but by the time you get them they won't be fresh. I'll send you some in 5 weeks when I make Shortstuff some toooo~ 

I made them for Matt on friday night and took the rest to my moms.. She said it was the best batch I have ever made!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> sorrrrrry  I would send you the some but by the time you get them they won't be fresh. I'll send you some in 5 weeks when I make Shortstuff some toooo~
> 
> I made them for Matt on friday night and took the rest to my moms.. She said it was the best batch I have ever made!



I think she meant to say, when she makes some for Shortstuff and Nt.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

OK Stacey you can send those cookies NOW!!!!!    Long story but we are postponing the comp until May/June.  Giving me some time to add some major muscle and give my body and mind a rest.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

are u serious?? I think your doing soooo good though girl.. But I totally support any decision~!!!!! 

Dang.. I just made a batch this past friday...and gave them all away.. I'll make more this friday, mail them saturday to you...


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I think she meant to say, when she makes some for Shortstuff and Nt.




hahahahaha


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

he he I think NT is on a bulking cycle   

Yeah read my new journal babe it explains everything.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)




----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> he he I think NT is on a bulking cycle
> 
> Yeah read my new journal babe it explains everything.



LoL no kidding.. hes trying to make us chubby.. I can't make cookies with out having a tablespoon or two of the dough
  

okay babe..I'll go read your journal


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

SS-- I wish you the best!! Your going to look sooooo badass (not that you don't already) come May!!!!!!!!! I bet you are sick of strict dieting since APRIL.. I don't know how you did it.... I know its going to be so hard for me to eat clean..perfect..24/7.. but I'm gonna give it my all.

OH And my cookies are semi healthy..
I make them with Whole wheat (from the farmers market),
all natural penut butter, and then of course oats...


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

so I am doing a good thing then ... since you feel compelled to make them, the more you have to send to friends, the less you'll eat and help you along your way to modelling stardom.  

_the things I will do for my IM friends_


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

YOUR SOOO FUNNY NT!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

OK NT, you are gonna get it, I am making you some snickers cookies


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

Meals today: (really you guys don't have to look..haha)

9-16-03

1. 1/3c oats, 5 eggwhites, 10 saltfree peanuts

   a nibble of SS's cookies  
2. 2 cups lettuce, 5 oz. baked chicken, 1 tbsp barbeque sauce
   the rest of that cookie..

3. 1.5 whey w/ water

4. (will be at 6:15pm)
    6 oz. baked chicken
    1 cup greenbeans
    1/2 cucumber
    1 tbsp pb

5. 1 scoop whey w/ water


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> OK NT, you are gonna get it, I am making you some snickers cookies



LMAO!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> OK NT, you are gonna get it, I am making you some snickers cookies



yeah  ... I mean, I couldn't possibly eat a snicker's cookie ... unless you are making them and thinking about eating too many, in which case, I'll again sacrifice my body and eat as many as you send to further the cause.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

Your hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm sooooooooooo ready to leave work!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2003)

Workout last night- 9-16-03
45 minutes of rollerblading with my friend.  It was great.. going Up lots of Hard hills~ 
plus 10 minutes of abs:  2 sets of 30 regular crunches
                                       2 sets of 25 reverse curls
                                       2 sets of 25 twist crunches
                                       2 sets of Planque holds for 40sec. (puke)


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey Stace! 

Wow, you really do a lot of ab work!  How many days a week?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 17, 2003)

Good morning Stacey!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

Morning Stacey


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 17, 2003)

Good morning babe!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Stace!
> 
> Wow, you really do a lot of ab work!  How many days a week?



Hey JennY! 
well I'm trying for 5 days a week... trying.. haha!!! 
how are ya honey?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2003)

Good morning SS & Hikerchick!!!!  how are you two hotties today????


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

I AM ON SUGAR OVER LOAD!!!!!  But I am good, ready to stat the new diet, going grocery shopping tonight.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2003)

awesome!!!!! LMAO!! Whatcha eating??? Details..hahahaha!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh no you so don't want to know.  Ok well lets see, I had a bacon burger with fries last night, with ice cream then 3 slices of pizza for dinner.  Then this morning I had some Krispey Kreme's.......I am done eating crap!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2003)

OMG~ YUM YUM YUM!!!! I bet you are STUFFED!!!!! 

hope you enjoyed it though!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

I did but I am DONE!!!!!!!  How are you doing????  Work going ok??????


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm glad you gotta that cheat outta your system   But when I make my cookies for you -- you have to cheat one more time.. I'm allowing it! 

I'm going nuts..... work is SO crazy!!!!!! I'm about to step out for lunch-- I brough me a shake but I'm thinking of going and getting a salad from Subway--what should I do??? Help!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

go get a salad, go get some fresh air and relax babe and then come back and work some more, that is prognoses


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2003)

HAHA!! Thanks.. I'll save the shake to eat around 4pm.. then I can't eat dinner till 8pm-which works out good!! I think..lol..


Okay off I go.. thanks for the tip!!! Hope your doing good over there... 
OHH and MATT LOVES YOUR COOKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    He called and asked me about them.. and tried one... he loves them!!  I brought half of one with me to work.. for a dessert!  half a bad, right???


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

LOL  You are so cute Stacey!!!!  ZI have had enough bad for the next year.........  Going to do some cardio and maybe a light arm workout, not sure.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2003)

This is good SS... now Matt knows that at least two of her "imaginary internet friends" _really_ do exist


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## naturaltan (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> go get a salad, go get some fresh air and relax babe and then come back and work some more, that is prognoses



now it's Dr.SS


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

hey now that all of my brain is back and a little bloated,    I can think again


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> LOL  You are so cute Stacey!!!!  ZI have had enough bad for the next year.........  Going to do some cardio and maybe a light arm workout, not sure.



ohhh noooo..YOU are TOOOOO CUTE!!!  

I hear ya on that eating enough bad food for a year... 
so your good to go..

Enjoy Your Cardio!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

so how was lunch hottie????


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> This is good SS... now Matt knows that at least two of her "imaginary internet friends" _really_ do exist



NO KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!   This is SO True!!  

I have a friend In Oregon tooo..actually TWO-- SS & Hikerchick!!! LoL


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 17, 2003)

That's right! Don't forget about meeeee!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2003)

I didn't!!! NEVER!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 17, 2003)

wohoooo I get cookies.     

How are you today?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2003)

Lmao @ D!! 
I'm good.. crazybusy at work..but hey its almost 5pm and I'll be home by 6:30pm... to do cardio (jogging tonight w/ Cody) 

And how are you doing hottie????


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2003)

Meals today:
6am-- handful of peanuts (shared w/ Cody) when I woke up

1. Leanbody low carb bar
    2g carbs, 8g fat, 280 calories, 30g. protein

2. Salad-- 6 slices of turkeybreast, 2cups+ of lettuce, about a cup of cucumbers, 4 slices of pickles, half cup greenpeppers, 
2 tbsp of honeymustard.

3.  6 oz. chicken breast, 1 cup greenbeans, 15saltfree peanuts

4.  2 scoops whey w/ water


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Lmao @ D!!
> I'm good.. crazybusy at work..but hey its almost 5pm and I'll be home by 6:30pm... to do cardio (jogging tonight w/ Cody)
> 
> And how are you doing hottie????



Me?  Well made it to the gym 2 days in a row, and workin like crazy. They didn't do anything on this project so it's up to me to get it done and done quick.  Then I can start purchasing and building video cards. 

Other than that we got a place move in on Oct 1.  hopefully earlier but we'll see about that. 

Glad to be back in San Jose, feels more like home.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2003)

Dvlmn-- honey you sound busy!!
Thats awesome you guys are getting a place~ I bet your excited!! 
I'm glad your feeling like you can call a place home finally!! I know thats a nice feeling!

hope you have a wonderful weekend honey!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

Morning hottie


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2003)

Workout last night: 9/18/03

35 minutes of jogging/speedwalking w/ Cody

bicep/shoulder/back workout

Step ups on fanny lifter holding 2 10lb. dumbbells. 3 sets of 20

Abs- 2 sets of 25 reg. crunches
        2 sets of 25 oblique crunches
        3 sets of 20 crunches using my ab roller
       2 sets of 15  Reverse curls

total workout was an hour and 10 minutes--felt great!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2003)

Ummm I had a whole wheat (medium size) bagel this morning.. its what I use to do EVERY morning.. but I haven't had one in 2-3 wks...and was craving it!  YUM! 

I am having a protein shake for lunch- 2 scoops whey w/ water

and the rest of the day will be healthy as well..


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 19, 2003)

i love  hows life.

so you still practicing 

when i was at the gym yesterday a beautiful family of 8  walked in all blonde haired and blue eyed. I was ahhhhhing the whole time and thought of how georgous your family is gonna be


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey honey!!!  

I'm great--Its FRIDAY!
How are you?? 
Awwwwwwwwww thats soooo cute & Sweet that you thought of me when you saw that family (omg of 8--no thanks..lol)
Your SOOO SWEET!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2003)

ohh we are not Trying to have a baby-- just didn't know if you thought that or not...
Not yet..


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 19, 2003)

no i know that you are just practicing


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2003)

ohhhh ya..lots of practicing


----------



## Stacey (Sep 22, 2003)

Diet was good & Clean over the weekend (besides 4 budlights I had with the girls saturday night)

Workout friday night 9-19 was jogging fot 35 minutes, and then leg workout (lunges, Piles, squats, leg extentions, leg curls, and this hip machine)


----------



## Stacey (Sep 22, 2003)

Todays meals 9-22

Meal one: zone bar

Meal two:   1.5 whey, 10 salted ( ) cashews

Meal three: will be- 5 oz. chicken & Green beans

Meal four:   will be-- 5 oz. chicken & 1 cup greenbeans,1 tbsp pb


----------



## butterfly (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Diet was good & Clean over the weekend (besides 4 budlights I had with the girls saturday night)


Oh I love girl's night out!!!  Glad you got to go!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 22, 2003)

Me toooo!! It was a well needed one!!!
Me and two of my good friends went out dancing--and saw lots of other friends I hadn't seen in a long time!  We were on the dance floor the entire night (I was dancing w/ the girls--) I do not country or dance fast with guys that I don't know..just don't believe in it!!! I'm married! I had to tell soooo many guys "I'm Married" that night--which was kinda funny~ But they all thought that I was great and respecting my hubby! 

We did have a blast though!!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 22, 2003)

Hey girl! Glad you had a fun weekend. How's everything going?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey honey~~ everythings okay I guess--fighting w/ my shithead husband--acutally now we are ignoring each other. 

How are you?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 23, 2003)

Oh hun what happened????????  I hpe everything works out


----------



## Stacey (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks so much sweetie!! I was so depressed last night & Upset (& tired from the weekend) All I did was lay on the couch for an hour after work, then took a long hot bath in lavender Then went to bed.. we haven't talked since yesterday at 1:30pm. And all morning yesterday were fights- & hanging up on each other. 

All because I want a baby-- then it started ~ and he wanted me to go to some dr. for a 2nd opinion ( because of my endometreiosis--and results from last surgery) sooo he wanted me to go to this dr. HIS Mom referred me tooo.. said shes great (his mom is a nurse) and SO I did call the dr. And shes a regular GYNO.. and Matt said she was a fertiltiy specialist right.. well I found out she wasn't and I told Matt that I wasn't going to her.. that I TRUST my dr. And If I go To anyone it would be someone who knew more than my dr. now..not less. 
Anyway.. he was pissed -very pissed. Said I'm being immuture --called me A "STUBBORN BITCH" and sooo thats when I got super mad. He said that his mom knows this dr. is great.. and I said well this is my Body.. I'm not going to her.. maybe your mom knows another dr. AND I'm gonna ask around for others to. 
But he was pissed...
said that hes just trying to help b/c I said he didn't care about me.

(Oh And This all started sunday night b/c I didn't want to have sex b/c I hurt from my endo..and that it would go away if I was pregnant...and He wouldn't have to hear me complain about it...)

anyway.. sooo thats whats going on. Horrible!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 23, 2003)

Meals today: (and I'm working out tonight at the gym-- bicep/tricep & 35min. cardio, & Abs)

M1:  1.5 whey w/ water, 1 tbsp nat. pb

M2:  10 cashews, 5 oz. chicken, 1 cup greenbeans

M3:  5 cashews,  5 oz. chicken, 1 c. greenbeans

M4:  protein pancakes, (7eggwhites, 1 yolk, 1/3c oats)


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 23, 2003)

And I bet you will be lifting heavy due to some frustration and am thinking good thoughts for you babe


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 23, 2003)

Morning sweetie! I am so sorry your husband is being a butthead! We have had those "ignore each other all day" fights too, they are so frustrating!   I hope you have a better day.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 23, 2003)

Thank  you so much SS-- YES I will be lifting Heavy!!!! I always have a great workout when I'm pissed!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 23, 2003)

Hiker~ I swear I ALWAYS miss when your online~ LoL!!!
Yea I hate the ignore each other fights.. He still hasn't called me yet.. and I am not giving in YET!  I am not the one who name called 

hope your having a great day!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 23, 2003)

Don't give in! That was mean of him to say that to you and he better apologize! 

LOL, I know, I can never catch you on here either. I usually only get on once during the day while Riley's napping and then after I put her to bed at night. You're long gone by then though. 

I took her to the daycare/playroom at the gym today for the first time and she had so much fun! I was so relieved. My hunny leaves Sunday for 2 months and going to the gym is my Prozac - I need it! I think it will be really good for her too. She gets almost too attached to me when my husband is gone. We do a lot of activities but I'm always right there with her so this will be good for both of us!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 24, 2003)

Don't worry honey--I'm not giving in~ no way!!!! 
We still haven't talked (not since monday at 11:30am)

Thats awesome that Riley liked the daycare at the gym!!! Your Going to Love that!! My gym has one to!! Thank god!  I'll need it one day!
I hear ya on the gym being your prozac--its definatley Mine toooooo!!!!

I bet Riley is very attached to you-- that gym is going to be a great thing for you too!!!

Hope your having a wonderful day honey!!! 

ohh lets chat in here--not my new FIT journal  Thanks babe!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 24, 2003)

Stacey you haven't talked in almost 48 hours??????  That has got to be killing you  Well I think you deserve to not give in so be tough babe and make him come to you.  Just because you are married doesn't mean he can treat you like crap and be mean to you.  But hey what do I know I am not married.  But we love you still babe


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 24, 2003)

Sorry you're still not talking to your honey. Men are silly sometimes. 

I just got back from physical therapy. I love my pt, she's a good friend but I'm really looking forward to not going!

I will only post in this journal, so we can keep our competition journals nice and clean!  

I hope you're having a good day. How's the weather in Texas today?


----------



## Pepper (Sep 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> I am so sorry your husband is being a butthead!



Now wait just one minute....on second thought...I'll stay out of it


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Now wait just one minute....on second thought...I'll stay out of it


heh heh! now pepper, I didn't say all men are buttheads did I? although sometimes I wonder.....


----------



## Pepper (Sep 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> heh heh! now pepper, I didn't say all men are buttheads did I? although sometimes I wonder.....



I'll say this, I am not sure his actions rise to "butthead" status. Oh, geez, now I'm in this.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 24, 2003)

Okay then, define "butthead"


----------



## Stacey (Sep 25, 2003)

Pepper your too funny!! 

Shortstuff & hikerchick  thanks so much! You girls are great!!! He was being a shit!!!
AFTER 74 hours of not talking----
Well I gave in and called him today at 1pm..I couldn't take it anymore-- we got it all cleared up-- (he thought I was ignoring him) and we will talk more tonight-- but so far we are okay!  and He was EXCITED about this dr. I was referred to by a friend--we are going Tuesday morning at 9:30am!!!

Thank you so much you guys!!! Love ya!!
XOXO


----------



## Pepper (Sep 25, 2003)

Alright! Make up sex! As Jerry Seinfeld said, the only sex better than make-up sex is conjugal visit sex!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2003)

MEN!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 25, 2003)

Good luck at the doctor's. I hope you get the good news you are looking for.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Alright! Make up sex! As Jerry Seinfeld said, the only sex better than make-up sex is conjugal visit sex!


 

Hell Ya!! Make up sex Was AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And plan on lots more tonight & this weekend!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2003)

HI Butterfly!!! 

HI hiker!!

You guys I had SUCH A real dream last night!!! I was taking a pregnancy test, and Matt walked up to it to check it and we were!!! At first he said "ohhhh my god--" and Kinda Freaked.. then he hugged me and we were both crying..then he turned on a slow song and we were dancing and he had his hand on my belly! So Sweet!!  

I hope the dr.'s appt. goes well too!!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey Stace!

I'm really sorry that you and Matt are still having problems  Hopefully you'll get to hear what you want to hear this Tuesday at the dr.'s. And that Matt accepts it and starts treating you better.

How was the weekend? Did you do anything fun?  
I went to a party yesterday which was pretty nice  I was going to the bathroom to mix my protein shake when it was meal time  

Are you still in the online comp?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 29, 2003)

Hey Jenny!! How are you? I did the same thing at my baby shower I gave this weekend- Everyone was eating cake/chips/dip and I had my shake in my master bathroom!  LoL

Matt & I are actually doing really good. I may have to cancel my dr.'s appt. in the morning b/c I haven't received my operations report from my other dr. to take with me!

ITS SOOO BEAUTIFUL Outside- I do not want to be sitting in here!! My friend & I are going jogging tonight-- I can't wait!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 29, 2003)

Meals today: 9/29/03
Meal One:  2 scoops whey, 1 tbsp penutbutter, 1/3c skim lactose free milk

Meal Two:  4 slices of turkeybreast, 1 small greenapple

Meal three: 1.5 whey w/ water, 10 saltfree peanuts, half slice ww sugarfree bread (had 6 grams of protein in it tooo--awesome- and only 6 carbs!!! 

Meal four : (will be)  5 oz. chicken, 1 cup greenbeans, 1 cup lettuce, 5 peanuts

Meal five:  3 strawberries, 4 slices of turkeybreast, 1 tbsp pb


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 29, 2003)

Doing great Stace! 

Are you still going to do the competition? I hope so!
I am not starting until the 1st so probably won't be on until then. Have a great day! 

Oh, you should call your other doctor and have them fax your report, I've had to do that before too.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 29, 2003)

I agree, today was just beautiful!!!  Glad I got to take a walk even if it was just to the clinic onsite.

Let us know how your doc appt goes sweetie!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 30, 2003)

Another beautiful day!!!!!!!!!!

Hiker~ hey honey!! I am working HARD on my diet & exercising-- I'm determined. I don't know if I'm in the comp or not.. I don't think I'm allowed to be?

I did take my operations report with me this morning!! It helped! I liked my dr. better than the one I went to today--but he was very helpful. Told me that I should get pregnant now..but he can't say how long I have... With Endometre. you can't determine it. But I don't have stage 3 (out of 4) sooo I do have it bad. He said I maybe able to have kids in 2 yrs or not..its mother nature.

Matt still wants to wait at least 2 yrs. I may take this shot that the dr. Recommened me to take-- 3 shots every 2 months for 6 months. Suppose to keep the Endo. neutral, and it stops my period, puts me in menapause. And Takes away my cramps & pain during sex. It cost 1600 for each shot..but if Insurance pays a lot then I am going to take it!!! 

HI BUTTERFLY


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 30, 2003)

They let me in, so your in to. 

heck you at least have pix, i don't have my camera yet lol


----------



## Stacey (Sep 30, 2003)

LoL--thanks dvlmn. I'm getting hardcore about all this too!! I'm soo proud!! My legs hurt bad right now from doing sprints last night!!

How are u?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 30, 2003)

That'll do it to make them hurt. You'll kick some ass. 

I'm doing alright this weekend finally get to move into the new place which means hopefully next week I'll have my diet cleaned up. 

still trying to figure out how to tell the GF I joined this thing, because she alway asks about the supplements I take and when I start telling her she kinda shy's away and changes the subject. I know it isn't going to be fun explaining to her why I'm changing my eating to hit this goal she tells me I'm great just how I am.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 30, 2003)

Hey Stacey honey, just had to take a break from work and say hello, I hear things are going better, good to know


----------



## Stacey (Sep 30, 2003)

Heya Dvlmn-- I know what ya mean about your GF-- Matt always thinks I'm crazy for dieting and exercising like madness...
Thats great your finally about to move in!! I know how ready you are for that!!! 
Well I have my hookups for the modeling..now I just need the help to get in shape. I have a hardcore workout friend -we go everynight together-& I'm even going on the weekends now.. she motivates me & I motivate her! (shes loves cardio.. I love weights..soooo we work well together.. I push her to go heavier on weights..or do more reps, etc.. and she gets my ass off the couch!  ) Its a blast!!
We Even just booked a cruise together to the Bahamas.. NOW WE are really motivated!!! Matt will be hunting in missouri for 2 wks.. and one of the wks is my cruise!!  YEAH!!!!!!

Take care D!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 30, 2003)

HI SS!!! 
How are you honey??!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 30, 2003)

Workout last night- one hour of cardio.. jogging/powerwalking/sprinting..my legs are SORE!! 

DIET: 9/30
Meal one: 5 slices of turkey breast
Meal two: 1/2 cucumber, 10sf peanuts, 3 strawberries, 3 tiny blueberries, 1 scoop protein
Meal Three: 15 cashews (snack)

Meal four:  5 oz chicken, 1 cup greenbeans, 1 cuplettuce
meal five:  2 scoops whey w/ pb


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2003)

DIET Today -- HIGH CARB DAY WooHooo!!!!! (I'm following Twin Peaks plan --and following it perfect!!  I have been reading a lot on the advantage site-- learning lots! 

Meal One:
1/2c oats, (w/Splenda) 3 slices strawberries, 2 tiny blueberries, 
2 cartons of eggwhites PLUS 2/4c of eggwhites (which is 36g. protein) 
10 peanuts

Meal Two: 2 cups lettuce, 1/2 an apple, 5 slices of turkeybreast, 20 sf peanuts

Meal Three: 2 scoops whey w/ water. 1/3c of fiber one

Meal Four:  5 oz. chicken breast, 2 cups green beans 

WORKOUT HERE

Carb Up- Meal five: 1 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp pb, 1 apple, 1.5 whey


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 1, 2003)

Hi Stace!
Diet is looking awesome! I am doing the carb cycling, is that what you're doing? 
I am so ready to do this! The no carb day today was even fun, that's how ready I am. 
That cruise sounds great - you are going to have so much fun and look so hot!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 2, 2003)

HEY Hiker!!! I was thinking about you on my way into work this morning--that I hadn't talked to you in awhile-wondering whats going on in your world?!!  

Yes I'm doing TP's Carb Cycling!! I'm excited about it also!  I know what ya mean!!
Its really motivating me knowing I will be in a bikini in a month & and 17days!!!!!!! 

Hope your great honey!!


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 2, 2003)

awwwww, thanks so much for thinking of me sweetie!  I've been thinking of you too.

I'm doing pretty well. My husband left Sunday and doesn't get back until Nov 30. Mostly I'm doing great, it's the nights where I am struggling to stay positive. We'll be fine though. This is such a good opportunity for him, I have to keep telling myself that!

How are you doing?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 2, 2003)

Hey Stace!

Didn't want to whore up your comp journal, so I'm posting here  
You are going on a cruise??  That is great news honey!!   I'm so excited for you!!  You are going to be such a hottie, no WAIT, you ALREADY ARE


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2003)

Hey Hiker~ Hey honey!!!!!!!!!!  I know your missing your hubby~ Just try and stay positive-hes doing it for your future!

What else is new with you?!!
Hope you have a great weekend cutie!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2003)

Jenny~~  

YEP I'm going on a cruise with my really good friend (and workout partner)!! I'm sooo excited!!! I have never been on a cruise before. We planned for the same week that Matt will be hunting (hes always gone for 2wks in November) 

Its 4 nights/5 days to the Bahamas!  We stop at a small island before we get to Nassau!  I CAN'T WAIT!!!
SOO It really has both of us motivated!! 
Thanks girlie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 22, 2003)

Stacey...how are you babe?

I've missed you so much!   How have you been?  How are things going on the baby front?  I read you r journal, as much as I could get through this evening and it seems that you and Matt are doing well.  

Things are going great with me and Brad.  We have decided that for November and December we are not going to try to get pregnant, we are going to take the rest of the year off and see if a little relaxation helps the situation any.   If we are still not pregnant by the first of the year, I will do the ovulation monitoring with my doctors office for some extra help.   

I miss you so much.   I would love to come and see you at the first of the year.

TAlk to you soon sweetie
Tammy


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 11, 2003)

Stacey,
I'm looking for you, where are you?    Why no new posts here???


----------



## Stacey (Dec 11, 2003)

HEY SWEETIE!~
Because I have my other journal-- in the online comp-- silly!!!

But we can talk in here--whichever u want!


----------

